# محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - الجزء الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية

*
* 
هنا ستكون الدورة بإذن المسيح ..


والمناقشات ستكون في هذا الموضوع :
**مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


* 

ممنوع على أي عضو سواء مسيحياً او غير مسيحيا الكتابة في هذا الموضوع لانه مخصص للمحاضرين فقط..*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*الأحبة جميعا، الإخوة والأخوات ، اليوم هو بداية دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الاول بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية والتي قد أعلنها عنها في موضوع : إعلان عن : دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول ، بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية ، سيتم وضع المقالات هنا ، رجاء الإهتمام الشيديد والجدية المفرطة ، فلا مكان لأي تكاسل أو رخوة، تفضلوا بقراءة المقدمة ولو لكم أي أسئلة أو ملاحظات أو تاكيدات على ما فهمتموه أو نقد فشاركونا في مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية لإثمار عقل نقدي قوي ، رجاء محبة أن يقوم كل عضو بالتأكيد علىّ في موضوع المناقشات أنه قد قام بتحميل الملف ثم يخبرني أنه يوجد لديه مناقشة ويبدأ النقاش ، أو أنه لا يوجد لديه مناقشة في هذا الجزء.

**--------------------------------------------------------------
**للـــتــحــمــيــل  
**[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]
+------------------------------+


**[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المقدمة :[/FONT]*
سلام رئيس السلام ، ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، يكون معكم ، اليوم سنبدأ معاً دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول – في منتدى الكنيسة العربية ، وقبل البدء في آيّةُ تفاصيل أود أن أقول أننا جميعا إخوة نحب بعضنا جداً وهذا هو الرباط الأسْمى بيننا جميعاً، هذه الدورة لا أريد ان تكون بنظام التعليم التحفيظي التلقيني ، الذي يعتمد على إدخال المعلومات إلى الذاكرة ولو كانت غير مفهومة، هذه الدورة ليس بها أستاذ وتلاميذ ، هذه الدورة ليس فيها من له أي ميزة عن غيره، اللهم إلا الخبرة لبعضنا ( ويوجد مشتركين لديهم خبرة كبيرة جداً ) ، هذه الدورة يشترك فيها الكبير ( عُمْراً ) والصغير وربما يكون بعض الأعضاء أكبر مني أنا شخصياً ، ليس هناك أي تمييز لأي طائفة على أخرى ، لهذا فأرجو أن تكون الدورة مفيدة للكل في كل الجوانب التي سيتم النقاش فيها، والغرض من هذه الدورة هو تدريب كوادر مسيحيّة دفاعية تستطيع أن تجيب عن كل الأسئلة أو تعرف إلى اي مكان تذهب لمعرفة معلومة ما ، بإختصار ، الغرض هو خلق أو تنشيط الفكر نقدي دفاعي عند كل المشتركين، وعندها سيتم إختيار أعضاء منكم قد ثبت نشاطهم وقدرتهم وحبهم لهذه الخدمة ليكونوا من أعضاء فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي.

التعلم، ربما يكون هذا هو الدافع الثاني، فكل من أعضاء فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي عندما ينظر إلى بدايته، كيف بدأ، وما الأسئلة التي كانت تدور في فكره قبل أن يجد الطريق الصحيح ويبدأ في التعلم، فعندما ينظر أي من أعضاء الفريق إلى هذه الأسئلة الأولى يرى كم كان بسيطاً وكم كانت اسئلته يسهل الإجابة عليها، ربما يعتقد البعض منكم ان هذا يعد من الذكريات التي يجب نسيانها، ولكن هذا الفكر فكر خاطيء تماماً ، لماذا؟ ، لأن الذي يصعد إلى قمة جبل فقد صعد من سفح الجبل إلى قمته، ولولا إجتيازه هذا السفح لما وصل إلى القمة، فكُل سؤال ، وكُل جواب، وكُل حوار، وكُل متابعة، وكُل شغف، وكُل مناظرة، ..إلخ، تقرأها أو تسمعهات تضيف إليك شيء ما، ربما تضيف إليك تساؤل، ربما تضيف إليك فخر، ربما تضيف إليك موثوقية في إيمانك القويم، ربنا تضيف إليك حيرة وشك، ربما تضيف إليك قدرة على النقد اللحظي، ربما تحذف منك خوف ما، ربما تجعلك أكثر إدراكاً للأمور العقيديّة واللاهوتية، ..إلخ، لذا فعلم اللاهوت الدفاعي علم سهل على من يتقنه، ولكنه يحتاج إلى خبرة ويحتاج إلى إستمرارية، فأرجو من الجميع ان يعتنق هذا العلم.
علم اللاهوت الدفاعي، في إعتقادي الشخصي، هو أهم العلوم المسيحيّة، وذلك لأسباب، فالذي يخدم في مجال اللاهوت الدفاعي يستخدم كل العلوم الاخرى تقريباً، حتى العلوم غير المسيحيّة، فمثلا يستخدم علم الآباء في أقسام مثل النقد النصي والقانونية وتفسير الكتاب المقدس ودراسة المسيحييات المبكرة، ويستخدم علم التاريخ الكنسي في معرفة المراحل التي مرت بها الكنيسة عبر كل هذه العصور الطويلة، وفي معرفة المسيحييات المبكرة أيضاً ، ويستخدم علم التاريخ المجرد في معرفة الظروف المحيطة بالأحداث الكتابية وفي فهم أعمق للكتاب وبيان مدى موثوقية الاحداث التاريخيية في الكتاب المقدس، ويستخدم علم الآثار ، ويستخدم علم النقد النصي في معرفة تاريخ إنتقال النص ومدى موثوقية نص الكتاب المقدس ، ويستخدم أيضا علوم الخطوط والتأريخ في المخطوطات، ...إلخ، ويستخدم علوم الإخوة المسلمين في معرفة مدى موثوقية نص الكتاب المقدس عن طريق معرفة مدى موثوقية نص القرآن والمقارنة بينهم ، وتاريخ إنتقال النصين ، القرآني والكتابي ، على ما أعتقد ، فإنه يستخدم كل العلوم الموجودة تبعا لنوع البحث الذي يكتبه، لهذا فأن هذه الدورة هى في المستوى الأول، وعند إنتهاء هذا المستوى سنحدد ما إذا كانت المؤشرات تساعدنا في بداية المستوى الثاني، والذي بدوره سيكون مستوى تخصصياً ، فأنت هنا ستدرس كل ما يمكن ان تتعرض له من نقد أو سؤال بشكل عام، وليس بشرح علم قائم بذاته، ولكن سيظهر لنا أو بحسب إختياركم، من منكم يميل إلى اي علم، وعليه فسنبدأ بالمستوى الثاني والذي سيكون لشرح علوم بحد ذاتها، والذي يحدد هذا القرار، أنبدأ أم لا، هو جديتكم ومدى حبكم للخدمة.

كعادة أي علم، في البداية يكون صعب، أو يكون غير مفهوم، والحل لهذه المشكلة، أن يعتنق الشخص منا هذا العلم، بمعنى أن يجعله هو النشاط المحبب له، هو الهواية، هو الذي اقضي فيه وقت عملي فضلا عن فراغي، يكون هو شغلك الشاغل، في هذه الأحيان ، أقوم أنا ( مولكا ) بتدريب بعض الشباب الصغير، الذي لم يتجاوز عمر أكبرهم عن 15 عاماً!، وأدرس لهم علم النقد النصي، تخيلوا؟!، هذا السن صغير نسبياً ولكن مع إختياري لهم فالمختار يصلح تماماً لهذا العلم، إذن وبعد كل هذا ، ما الغرض من هذا العلم ؟ ما فائدته ؟ كيف سأستخدمه في حياتي ؟ لماذا انتم في هذه الدورة إخوتي الأحباء؟، هل انتم هنا لمحاورة المسلمين مثلا والرد عليهم؟! هل انتم هنا لإفحامهم، هل انتم هنا لتكونوا أصحاب علم وخبرة تتفاخرون به على من لا يملكهم؟ هل أنتم هنا لتتفاخرون على أصحابكم ؟ لماذا أنتم هنا ؟ يجب ان نعرف أمراً هاماً ، نحن هنا لغرض واحد صريح ، فهم عقيدتنا بشكل صحيح ، إنطلاقا من هذه القاعدة تستطيع ان تفعل كل شيء، فلو أنت تعرف عقيدتك بشكل صحيح، ستعرف كيف ترد بهذا الـ" صحيح " على أي فكر " خاطيء " ، مهما كان، لان الظلام لا يزاح إلا بالنور ، فليس عليك أن تبذل مجهود كبير في إزالة الظلام، بل عليك فقط ان تنير هذا الظلام بمصباح، فلا يوجد فيما بعد ظلاماً، عن طريق فهم عقيدتك يتضح لك كيف هى قوية كالصخر وقويمة ولا يمكن نقضها، يجب ان يعرف كل مِنا أن هذا العلم رسالة يحملها كل شخص فينا إلى من بعده إلى مجيء رب المجد يسوع المسيح ، الإيمان نقله إلينا الرسل وحفظه الآباء الآباء إلى يومنا هذا، وهذا ما سننقله ، ونحن لن نهاجم أحد، فقط سننير لهم الطريق.

ما هى المهارات المطلوب تنميتها؟، أول مهارة هى مهارة النقد ، وهى عبارة عن التفكير الإمتحاني، فلكي تستطيع التفكير بذهن صافٍ فلابد من الدراسة النقدية، المهارة الثانية هى مهارة اللغة، فبعض منا ( في المنتدى ) يتحدث العربية ، وبعض منا يتحدث الإنجليزيية بطلاقة، وبعض منا يتحدث الألمانية، بعض منا يتحدث الفرنسية ، وبعض منا يتحدث الآرامية والكلدانية، وبعض منا يتحدث العبرية ...إلخ، اللغة الأم هى الإنجليزيية بطبيعة الحال، نظرا للكم الضخم من الكتب والمراجع التي نمتلكها بهذه اللغة، في شتى المجالات البحثية، بالفعل لن نستخدم كل المراجع والكتب، بل بعض منها وحسب الحاجة وحسب البحث نفسه، لذا فالمهم تطوير النفس في اللغة الإنجليزيية أولا ، ثم التوجه للغات أخرى كتابية ، مثل العبرية واليونانية والآرامية ، ثالث مهارة، هى مهارة التريكز في الأسس، فمثلاً، تجد أحد المسلمين يقولون لك، " أنا أريد كلام يسوع وليس كلام بولس ويوحنا ..إلخ " ماذا تفعل معه هذا الكائن ؟ هو يقصد أنه يريد كلام المسيح بلسانه عندما كان على الأرض جسدياً متأنساً، ما المشكلة التي تواجهك هنا ؟ هل إحضار كلام المسيح؟!! لا، في الحقيقة ليست هذه المشكلة، المشكلة هى في عقل هذا المسلم الذي يفرق بين كلام المسيح بلسانه عندما كان على الأرض جسدياً متنأساً وبين كلام الرسل، فمن الخطأ ان ترد عليه بكلام المسيح، لا لشيء إلا لأن المبدأ مغلوط، فكلام العهدين هو كلام المسيح، لان المسيح هو الإله، فالكل كلام الإله ، فهذا كلام الإلخ بحسب متى وهذا كلام الإله بحسب لوقا وهذا كلام الإله بحسب مرقس وهذا كلام الإله بحسب يوحنا وهذا كلام الإله بحسب بولس وهذا كلام الإله بحسب ....إلخ فيجب ان تبدأ معه من هذا المنطلق، ان كل الكلام هو كلام المسيح له كل المجد، ولا يوجد تفضيل لكلام عن كلام ، رابع مهارة هى، عدم التشتت، فأحياناً يقوم المحاور المسلم بالتشتيت، للهروب من نقطة ما ، او لضعفه فيها او لقلة أدلته فيها ( إن جاز ان نسميها " ادلة " ) فهنا يجب على المسيحي ألا يسمح بهذا، ويستمر في مناقشة تلك النقطة ولا يخرج عنها تحت اي سبب حتى إن كانت النقطة التي سيخرج إليها يعرفها وسهلة.. ، المهارة الخامسة، هى مهارة بعد الرؤية، وهذه المهارة سنكتسبها مع الوقت وتكرار بعض الأسئلة، فيجب على المحاور أن يكتب مشاركته أو بحثه ويكون عالماً ما هى النقاط التي يمكن أن يُرَد عليها او التي ستكون محل نقاش ، وما هو هذا الرد الذي سيأتي عليها، وما هو رده عليها، لأن هذه المهارة تعطي نهاية لأي شبهة مهما كانت، المهارة السادسة هى مهارة الشمولية والدقة، فعندما تكتب بحثا أو رداً على شخص، فيجب ألا تشخصن البحث لتجعله ردا على شخص بعينه فقط ( ولكل قاعدة شذوذ ) فيجب أن تجمع كل الأفكار والأطروحات التي قيلت في هذا الموضوع الذي تكتب بحثاً او رداً عليها، لكي تأتي بكل الشبهات المختصة بهذا الموضوع وترد عليها فيكون ردك كامل ( نسبياً ) وقوي ويعطيك الخلفية الكاملة للرد عليها فتنتهي الشبهة تماماً وحتى إن بقيت فستظل إما تكراراً لا فائدة منه أو نقد بسيط يمكن سحقه تماماً، المهارة السابعة ، وهى مهارة غاية في الأهمية، حيث أن علم اللاهوت الدفاعي عن طريق الممارسة العملية هو علم تراكمي، فيجب أن يكون الشخص منا شغوفاً بالردود الجديدة والقديمة ، بكل أنواعها ، سواء مكتوبة او مسموعة أو مرئية، فكلها أفكار تدخل إلى عقلك وتعرف الرد عليها ومع الوقت تثبت في عقلك بمجرد أن يسأل فيها أي شخص يكون الرد حاضرا لديك، المهارة الثامنة، وهى مهارة خدمية، كل منا ( تقريبا ) يملك حساباً على " فيس بوك " أو " تويتر " او " ياهو " أو " هوت ميل " أو خلافه، وكل منا يعرف أصدقاء يختلفون عن من يعرفهم الآخر، لذلك يجب أن نشارك في نشر هذه الردود الموجودة، فالشبهات محدودة والردود كثيرة، ولكن ما الفائدة إن ظلت تلك الردود في اماكنها بدون قراءة؟ يجب نشر الردود على الفيس وتوتير وعلى الصفحات الخاصة بنا ودعوة الأصدقاء للقراءة ، ربما يكونوا غير مهتمين بهذا الأمر ، ولكن ربما ( جداً ) أن يواجهم سؤالاً في الخدمة أو في الكلية ، او حتى على الفيس بوك من أحد المسلمين، فلو كان يعرف " أين يجد الرد على هذا السؤال " يستجه مباشرة إلى هذه الأماكن ويبدأ البحث فيها، أو إن لم يجد الرد جاهزاً فيستطيع أن يسأل ونجيبه، ولكن كيف سيعرف هذه الاماكن وقتها إن لك يكن يعرف كيف يدخل إليها ويكون قد دخل إليها فعلا ؟! ، لهذا يجب نشر الردود بكل صورها، فمثلا، هذا الموضوع نفسه، هل فكرت وانت تقرأه الآن ، أن تقوم بنشره؟ لماذا لم تفكر في هذا الأمر ؟! أليس هذه معلومات يجب معرفتها؟ رجاءً قم بنشر الموضوع ، ولن يكلفك هذا إلا 5 ثواني!، فيمكنك عمل " شير " على الفيس بوك في ثانية واحدة ستجعل بها الرد يقرأه كل اصدقائك. المهارة التاسعة وهى مهارة تشمل كل هذه المهارات وتفوقهم، وهى معارة التعلم، فطالما أنت إنسان فأنت ستتعلم إلا أن نذهب إلى إلهنا الحنون، فجيب ألا تستكبر من العلم وتتعلم، والأكثر من هذا ، يجب ان تكون انت نقطة إنطلاق لتعليم الآخرين، فتنقل مواضيعا إلى حسابك الشخصي – مثلا الفيس بوك – وتقوم بمناقشتها مع البعض وإن إستعصى عليك سؤال فلك إخوة يمكن ان يساعدوك فيه، وهؤلاء الإخوة أنفسهم هناك من علمهم ومن مازال يعلمهم ويرجعون إليه هم أيضاً فلا يوجد احد كاملا في علمه مِنّا ، المهارة العاشرة والأخيرة الآن، هى مهارة النفس الطويل، فبعض مِنّا يشعر بالرهبة لمجرد أنه رأى مقالاً طويلا عريضاً منمقاً به ألفاظا لا يفهمها، فيقول أن الآخر هذا قوي لانه فعل هذا!، هذا الفكر خاطيء، فالبحث – جدلا – الإسلامي خصوصاً يتميز بثلاثة عوامل رئيسية، الأخطاء المنقطية والمعرفية ، التفسير الشخصي ، ضعف الأدلة ( إن وجدت ) ، فما الذي يجب ان تقع عينيك عليه في كل هذا البحث ( جدلا ) ؟ كل ما يجب ان يقع عليه عينيك هو النقاط الأساسية في البحث والتي إنبنى عليها نقاط أخرى، فأن نقضت هذه النقاط الأساسية فلا يوجد فرعية!، فعليك ان تستخرج نقاط محاورك في ورقة خارجية مثلا او عقلا او على الكمبيوتر مثلاً وتسأل نفسك ، ما الذي يريده من هذه النقطة وكيف ارد عليها ( وليس عليه ).، فاللغة هى وسيلة تواصل بين الشعوب، واللغة لا قيمة لها في حد ذاتها إلا أنها تحمل أفكارا يتم إيصالها للآخر عن طريق هذه اللغة، فيجب ان تركز على الأفكار المنقولة وليس على وسيلة نقلها، وفي كل الحالات لا تخف، فكل شبهة ضعيفة.

مهارات إضافية، هذه المهارات هى مهارات ثانوية ، فهناك مِنا من يجيد التسجيل الصوتي، ومنا من يستطيع مونتاج الفيديوهات، ومنا من يستطيع إستخدام البرامج لتجميع الشبهات في كتاب الكتروني ومنا من يعمل على الفوتو شوب ...إلخ، كل هذه المهارات سنحتاجها فيما بعد لإيصال كل الردود إلى الكل بكل الطرق.

من اين أحصل على الكتب والمراجع ؟، هذا السؤال سابق لأوانه جداً فيجب ان تعرف كيف تستخدم الشيء ثم تستخدمه فعلاً، الكتب موجودة والمراجع موجودة، سنؤجل هذا الحديث إلى نهاية الدورة بكاملها وعن طريق الدورة ستعرف تحديدا إلى اي كتب ومراجع تحتاج، لدينا كتب كثيرة للغاية تقدر بمئآت الآلاف، فلا تشغلوا عقولكم بهذا الآن. 
ما هى ضرورة دراسة هذا العلم؟، الضرورات كثيرة، منها فهم أعمق للكتاب المقدس ، كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس؟ كيف نرد على داعوى التحريف الحديثة؟ كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس تاريخياً؟ كيف أرد على إبني في البيت؟ كيف أرد على المخدومين في خدمتي ؟ كيف ألقي درساً في مدارس الآحاد؟ كيف أرد على من يسألني؟ كيف ارد على شبهة؟ كيف أصل للمعلومة بسهولة وبدقة؟ كيف أُفرق بين التلعيم الصحيح والخاطيء؟ دراسة كلمة المسيح.
في النهاية، لسنا أساتذة وطلاب، كلنا إخوة، نتعلم ونتشارك جميعنا، نحن سنتعلم من اسئلتكم وحواراتكم ومناقشاتكم المفيدة، سنفيدكم بمعرفتنا وبخبرتنا، وانتم تفيدونا بالنقاش المثمر، وفي النهاية أُذكّر الجميع بأننا مأمورين بالبشارة لكل العالم فيقول الكتاب المقدس"[FONT=&quot]فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به[/FONT]" ويقول أيضاً "[FONT=&quot]فدعا عشرة عبيد له وأعطاهم عشرة أمناء وقال لهم: تاجروا حتى آتي[/FONT]" ويقول أيضا "[FONT=&quot]صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء. صرت للكل كل شيء لأخلص على كل حال قوما[/FONT]" ، وليكن دائما حاضراً لدينا ، أن الإيمان الذي وصل إلينا قد وصل عن طريق بحور دماء سالت بداية من الرب يسوع نفسه الذي إشترانا بدمه وصولا إلى كل شهيد يقتل لأنه "[FONT=&quot]مسيحي[/FONT]" ، فحافظوا على هذا الإيمان الغالي.



> ممنوع على أي عضو سواء مسيحياً او غير مسيحيا الكتابة في هذا الموضوع لانه مخصص للمحاضرين فقط..


*
**--------------------------------------------------------------*​*

المقالة الأولى بعد قليل ..





*[/FONT][/FONT]سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
23-2-2012​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضرة الأولى :

**للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*


*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الأولى:  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 01[/FONT]*


*للأسف الشديد*، فإن على مر أربعة عشر قرناً من الزمان قد تأثرنا كثيراً بالثقافة العربية الإسلامية، فنتيجة لإختلاط الشعوب المسيحيّة ( في مصر وسوريا والعراق وفلسطين ..إلخ ) فالعرب، تخالطت اللغات ومع مرور الوقت إستعمل المسيحيون اللغة العربية بدلا من لغاتهم التي كانت قبل " الفتوحات " الإسلامية، وفي نفس هذا الخط الزمني كانت الفجوة الزمنية بين صعود رب المجد يسوع المسيح وبين العصر الحالي تزداد إتساعاً فكانت اللغات التي إستقرت لزمن يصل إلى ستّة قرون بدأت في الإندثار نتيجة عدم إستعمالها ودخول اللغة العربية للحياة اليومية، ومع مرور أجيال صارت اللغات التي أُستُعمِلت من قِبل الآباء هى اللغة الثانية ولم تَعُد تُستَخدم إلا في الصلوات الليتورجية والتي كانت قد إستقرت بالفعل في وجدان الكنيسة ، والتي مازال منها الكثير إلى يومنا هذا يتم تفعيله في الصلوات الليتورجية، ومع مرور الزمن، ودخول اللغة العربية الركيكة بشكل كبير في كل شيء فقد إضطر الآباء في هذه الفترة لإستخدام مصطلحات وتعابير يحاولون بها إيصال المعنى الذي يتم شرحه لعامة الشعب وغيرهم، فحاولوا بقدر الإمكان إتخاذ مصطلحات يضعونها كتعبير عن المصطلحات الأصلية ( مثل كلمة " اقنوم " ، تعبر عن " هيبوستاسيس " )  ومع مرور الوقت وضعف التعليم الآبائي نظراً للظروف المختلفة التي تمر بها كل دولة وكل شعب داخل كل دولة فأصبحت هذه الكلمات العربية ( مثل أقنوم ) هى المستخدمة بشكل شِبة مطلق وبدون شرح دقيق للأصول التي تعبر عنها هذه الكلمات، فإختلط المعنى على كثير من الناس، هكذا كل المصطلحات تقريباً، والحاصل الآن أن نسبة كبيرة من المسيحيية لا يعرفون المعاني الصحيحة التي تقف خلف كل مصطلح بل يكاد لايعرفون المصطلح الأصلي نفسه، هذه واحدة، الأخرى ، أن التعليم الصحيح الآبائي نفسه لم يعد مُفعّل بكثافة ، بل صار في أغلب الأحيان يُدرس في الإكلريكيات والكليات والمعاهد اللاهوتية فقط ومع تزايد أعداد الشعب المسيحي وقلة عدد الكهنة صار الكاهن منهمك ما بين خدماته طوال النهار وبين الصلوات والعظات ..إلخ، فقلت كثافة التعليم وقل المتعلمين، ومن هنا لكي نستطيع أن نرد على كل مخالف، لابد ان نعرف اولا، ما هى النقاط المخالفة، ولكي نعرف النقاط المخالفة لابد ان نعرف طرفي الخلاف، ولكي نعرف طرفي الخلاف لابد أن نعرف ما نؤمن به أولاً ثم الطرف الآخر سنعرفه فيما بعد، ومن هنا فهذا الجزء في هذه الدورة مختص بتصفية المعارف المسيحيية في عقولنا مما علق بها من شوائب عربية وسنتكلم عن بعض هذه المعارف في إيجاز شديد.

*[FONT=&quot]بمن نؤمن؟[/FONT]*، إن حقيقة الإيمان المسيحي كله يرتكز على المسيح نفسه شخصياً، فيبدأ من العهد القديم وبداية من سفر التكوين ، وسقوط الجنس البشري ، قد وعد الرب الجنس البشري بأن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحيّة ، وإستمر الزمان وتوالت النبوات عن هذا " النسل " الذي سيسحق رأس الحية ، وتوالى الأنبياء واحداً تلو الآخر يتنبأون عن هذا المنتظر ( المسيح ) إلى أن جاء رب المجد يسوع المسيح إلى عالمنا بحسب الجسد ، ثم صُلِب وقُتِل بمشورة اليهود وتنفيذ الرومان ، ثم خرج الرسل والتلاميذ وملأوا العالم بشارة بيسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً ونمت الكرازة في وقت قليل جداً وإنتشرت بشدة في العالم أجمع وتم تأسيس كنائس ورسامة أساقفة وقسس وشممامسة حتى كتب البشير يوحنا سفر الرؤيا والذي فيه قد كتب بطريقة رائعة كيف أعاد الرب الإنسان إلى مجده الأول والقاريء المدقق للكتاب المقدس سيلاحظ أنه بدأ بسقوط الجسن البشري ثم إنتهى بعودة الجنس البشري الصالح إلى الملكوت مرة أخرى ( رجاء بجدية قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى من سفر الكوين وبعدها مباشرة قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من سفر الرؤيا ) ، وبين هذا وذاك يوجد من قسم التاريخ، يوجد من تنبأ عنه الأنبياء ، وأخبر بمجيئه وتحقيق النبوات عنه التلاميذ والرسل الأطهار، وبين من كَتب عن مجيئه الأنبياء وبين من كَتب عن رسالته الرسل، هذا الشخص هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد، فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو الغاية في حد ذاته، ليست حروفه هى الغاية ، الحروف هذه هى وسيلة لشرح وإيصال رسالة البشارة والخلاص لكل العالم ، لكن ليست هى نفسها حجر الزاوية ، هى تبشر بحجر الزاوية ولكنها ليست هى حجر الزاوية، فكل أرتباطنا هو بالمسيح لأن ليس بأحدٍ غيره الخلاص، فالتلاميذ هم تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ، والرُسل هم رسل الرب يسوع المسيح، وبولس الرسول هو رسول يسوع المسيح ، وفي الليتورجيا نتعامل بالطقسِ مع الرب يسوع المسيح ، ومريم العذراء هى أم يسوع المسيح ونحن أبناء يسوع المسيح والكتاب المقدس هو رسالة خلاص يسوع المسيح ..إلخ، فنجد أن حجر الزاوية هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه.

*[FONT=&quot]كيف نؤمن؟[/FONT]*، يقول القديس بولس الرسول أن " الإيمان بالخبر، والخبر بكلمة الله "، فما هى " كلمة الله " المقصودة هنا؟ يستطيع أي شخص منكم أن يقول بكل سهولة، كلمة الله أي الكتاب المقدس أوَيوجد غيرها كلمة الله؟، هذا الفهم صحيحاً ولكنه منقوصاً، لماذا ؟، دعونا نقرأ ما قاله بالترتيب، " فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ *يُؤْمِنُوا* بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يُؤْمِنُونَ_ بِمَنْ لَمْ _يَسْمَعُوا_ بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَسْمَعُونَ_ بِلاَ _كَارِزٍ_؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَكْرِزُونَ_ إِنْ لَمْ _يُرْسَلُوا_؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ[FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT]مَا أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ _الْمُبَشِّرِينَ_ بِالسَّلاَمِ، الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT] لكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا _الإِنْجِيلَ_، لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ _خَبَرَنَا_؟[FONT=&quot]»[/FONT] إِذًا _الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ_، _وَالْخَبَرُ_ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ " فهل مازال جوابك هو نفسه الجواب الأول؟ دعونا نوضح شيئاً، من المعروف أن الكنيسة منذ صعود المسيح قد ظلت فترة بلا أي أسفار للعهد الجديد،إلى أن بدأ الرسل يكتبون الرسائل والبشائر، فكيف كانت الكنيسة في هذه الفترة؟ في الحقيقة كانت الكنيسة تعيش في هذه الفترة على التعليم المباشر بالكرازة من فم الرسل أنفسهم ، حيث كان أكثرهم على قيد الحياة وكانوا يتنقلون هم بأنفسهم شرقاً وغرباً، شمالا وجنوباً ، كارزين ببشارة الملكوت وخلاص يسوع المسيح، ثم بعد ذلك كتبوا رسائل إلى هذه المدن التي كانوا قد زاروها وأسسوا فيها كنائس ورسموا فيها أساقفة وقسس، فهل الذين إنتقلوا من هذا العالم في هذه الفترة – أي قبل كتابة أي بشارة أو رسالة – كانوا يؤمنون؟ وبمن وبماذا كانوا يؤمنون وهم ليس معهم " عهد جديد " ؟ هل من مات منهم على بشارة خلاص يسوع المسيح قد دخل الفردوس؟ بالطبع نعم، لماذا؟ لأن البشارة كانت تنتقل بإتقال المبشر أو الرسول أو أحد تلاميذه، فكانت الكرازة الشفهية هى العمدة في الإيمان، الآن يمككنا أن نعيد قراءة ما كتبه القديس بولس الرسول بدقة، " " فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ *يُؤْمِنُوا* بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يُؤْمِنُونَ_ بِمَنْ لَمْ _يَسْمَعُوا_ بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَسْمَعُونَ_ بِلاَ _كَارِزٍ_؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَكْرِزُونَ_ إِنْ لَمْ _يُرْسَلُوا_؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ[FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT]مَا أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ _الْمُبَشِّرِينَ_ بِالسَّلاَمِ، _الْمُبَشِّرِينَ_ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT] لكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا _الإِنْجِيلَ_، لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ _خَبَرَنَا_؟[FONT=&quot]»[/FONT] إِذًا _الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ_، _وَالْخَبَرُ_ _بِكَلِمَةِ_ _اللهِ_  "، فهل عرفتم ما هى كلمة الله المقصودة هنا أم لا ؟ كلمة الله المقصودة هنا هى البشارة نفسها، البشارة التي جال الرسل والتلاميذ يحملونها للخليقة كلها والتي كان الفرد المؤمن يكون قد آمن بها حتى بدون إنجيل مكتوب، فكما قلنا أن الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه هو حجر الزاوية، والكتاب المقدس هو وسيلة مكتوبة لإيصال بشارة يسوع المسيح للعالم، لذلك نجد الرسول بولس يقول " كَيْفَ _يُؤْمِنُونَ_ بِمَنْ لَمْ _يَسْمَعُوا_ بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَسْمَعُونَ_ بِلاَ _كَارِزٍ_؟ " فالإيمان كان بالكرازة والكرازة كانت بالإرساليات والذين أطاعوا البشارة قد آمنوا بالخبر وهذا الخبر - أي البشارة – هو كلمة الله، فـ"كلمة الله" المقصود بها البشارة بيسوع المسيح نفسه سواء كان شفهياً ( أي ما تكلم به التلاميذ والرسل شفهياً ) أو بالكتاب المقدس ( أي ما كتبه التلاميذ والرسل )، ونلاحظ هنا أن بولس الرسول نفسه لم يكتب إنجيلاً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه الآن، لكن بالرغم من هذا فهو بشارة ورسائله تبشر بيسوع المسيح، وهو ما قلنا عنه في المحاضرة السابقة حين تكلمنا عن المسلم الذي يقول " أنا اريد كلام المسيح وليس كلام بولس " فكلام المسيح نُقِلَ إلينا عن طريق الرسل والتلاميذ ( البشارة ) سواء كان في الأناجيل أو في الرسائل او في الأسفار الأخرى، وهذا يتضح من كلام الرب يسوع المسيح عندما قال " وينبغي أن يكرز أولا بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم " وأيضاً " اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها " ومن المعروف بداهةً أنه لم يكن هناك إنجيلاً في حياة الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب الجسد، ومن المعروف أيضا أن كلمة " الإنجيل " تعني " البشارة السارة " وهذه البشارة السارة هى الخلاص بدم يسوع المسيح، فالأصل في الإيمان هو " التبشير والقبول " لذلك فإن " كلمة الله " أي البشارة بيسوع رباً ومسيحاً وبخلاصه للبشرية كلها بدمه المقدس.

*[FONT=&quot]من يسبق من؟[/FONT]*، هل الكرازة الكتابية ( أي التي يستخدم بها الكتابة ) تسبق الكرازة الشفهية؟ أم العكس هو الصحيح؟، بالطبع وبدون ادنى شك، من يعرف كيف كانت حياة الرسل يعرف تماماً أن البشارة كانت في الـ ـ30 عاماً تقريباً الأولى كانت البشارة فيهم عن طريق اللسان والسفر الفعلي لكل تلميذ أو رسول إلى المكان الذي ينتوي البشارة فيه، ومن هنا يأتي ما نعرفه اليوم بإسم " التقليد "، فما هو التقليد؟ التقليد هو كل ما وصلنا من الرسل عن طريق كتاباتهم أو تعليمهم، أي أنه ينقسم إلى قِسم منقول شفاهةً وقِسم منقول كتابةً، وكل منهما له سلطته الرسولية في كنيسة الرب، ولكن مع مرور الزمن صار التقليد المكتوب ( الكتاب المقدس ) يُنظر إليه بصورة مُغايرة عن النظرة التي يُنظر بها إلى التقليد الشفاهي، وهذا له عوامل كثيرة لا نناقشها الآن، فما فائدة هذه النقطة إذن؟ ، التقليد المكتوب ينقل لنا "بعض" تعاليم المسيح وبعض أفعاله وأقواله، وبالطبع لا ينقلها كلها، فهذا يوحنا تلميذ الرب يسوع المسيح يقول " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " ويقول أيضاً " وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة "، فهذا ما كتبه يوحنا الرسول عن المسيح له كل المجد، وهناك آخر كتب أشياء أخرى ، وجميعهم لم يكتبوا كل شيء قاله أو فعله الرب يسوع المسيح ولكن عن طريق حياتهم وتلمذتهم لتلاميذ والكرازة ورسامة الأساقفة والقسس والشمامسة، صاروا يعلموهم ما ما فعله وما قاله رب المجد يسوع المسيح، بل أن هذا كان هو السابق، فكتابة البشائر الأربعة والرسائل قد جاءت بعد الكرازة الشفهية، ومن هنا يأتي أهمية التقليد الشفاهي حيث أن الرسل مع انهم يملكون السلطة الرسولية فقد بشروا بالإيمان شفاهةً وسَفَراً وتَلمذةً ورِسامةً وفيما بعد كتبوا البشائر الخاصة بهم والرسائل، ومن الواضح جدا حتى داخل الكتاب المقدس نفسه أهمية التقليد الرسولي، فيقول بولس الرسول " الأمر الذي دعاكم إليه _بإنجيلنا_، لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح فاثبتوا إذا أيها الإخوة _وتمسكوا بالتعاليم_ التي _تعلمتموها_، سواء كان _بالكلام_ أم _برسالتنا_ " ، فقد جاءت كلمة " التعاليم " الموجودة في ترجمة الفانديك في اللغة الأصلية اليونانية [FONT=&quot]παραδοσεις[/FONT] والتي تعني في الإنجليزيية [FONT=&quot]tradition[/FONT] أي " التقليد " بالعربية، وينص القدي بولس صراحة وحرفيا على مساواة التعليم الرسولي هذا والرسائل ( أي التقليد المكتوب حيث أن القديس بولس كان يكتب هنا في الرسائل ) فقال حرفيا " سواء بالكلام أم برسالتنا " فوضع " الكلام " على نفس مستوى " رسالتنا "، ويقول أيضاً القديس بولس الرسول " وما تعلمتموه، _وتسلمتموه_، وسمعتموه، ورأيتموه في، فهذا افعلوا " فهُنا يرشد القديس بولس الرسل إلى ما تعلموه وما تسلموه وما سمعوه وما رأوُه، ويأمرهم بأن يفعلوا مثله، وهذا يدل صراحة على سلطة التقليد الرسولي، ويكمل أيضاً القديس بولس الرسول ويقول " ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة، باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب، و_ليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا _" فهنا يأمرهم أن يتجنبوا كل أخ لا يسلك بحسب التعليم الذي تسلموه منهم ( أي من الرسل )، وأيضاً يكرر القديس بولس بشدة أهمية ما تسلموه منهم فيقول " فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء و_تحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم _" وهنا يوجد لفتة جميلة ففي الرسالة هذه ( الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس ) وهى من التلقيد المكتوب يمدحهم بأنهم يحفظون " التعاليم " أي التقليد المنقول شفاهة، وهذا يعطي دلالة واضحة على أهمية التلقيد المنقول شفاهة بنفس القدر تقريباً مع التلقيد المكتوب، وفي عبارة أراها قوية لدرجة لا يتخيلها إلا المدقق يقول القديس بولس في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية " ولكن إن بشرناكم *نحن* أو *ملاك* من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم، فليكن «أناثيما» " والتدقيق هنا يكون على النحو التالي، فإن القديس بولس سلمهم تعاليم، فيقول لهم، حتى إن بشرناكم نحن ( أي الرسل ) بتعاليم غير هذه التي بشرناكم بها بالفعل سابقاً فلنكن أناثيما، أي ملعونا، ولم يستثن الرسل أنفسهم بل ولا حتى الملائكة، بل ولم يذكر أي صنف آخر من المخلوقات، فلم يذكر مثلا تلاميذهم أو البشر العاديون، وهذا يوضح بشدة مدى اهمية وحرص الرسل أنفسهم على التقليدات التي سلموها في كل كنيسة ومكان كانوا يبشرون فيه بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح، وحرصهم الدائم القوي على صحة هذه التعاليم ومواجهة كل تعليم خاطيء يخرج عن الإطار الرسولي للتعليم الصحيح، ويقول القديس إيريناؤوس "إذا فرضنا أنّ الرسل لم يتركوا لنا كتاباتهم, ألم نكن مضطرّين أن نعتمد على التعاليم التي في التقليد كما سلّموها للذين وضعت الكنائس في عنايتهم؟"[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT] بل يقول المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري "إن أولئك الرجال العظماء اللاهوتيين حقّاً -أقصد رسل المسيح- أذاعوا معرفة ملكوت السموات في كل العالم, _غير مفكّرين كثيراً في تأليف الكتب_"[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT] ومن هذين القولين يتضح بشدة أن التقليد الرسولي له اهمية قصوى وبالغة في التعليم الكنسي إذ أن لو لم يكن هناك " عهد جديد " كانت الكنسية ستعتمد فقط على التقليد الرسولي المحفوظ إلى يومنا هذا بل أن يوسابيوس يقول أن الرسل إهتموا بنشر رسالة خلاص الرب يسوع المسيح ولم يفكروا في تأليف الكتب، أي أن التقليد والتعليم كان هو العامل الأهم والشغال بالنسبة لهم، وبإختصار نستطيع ان نقول بأن كل رسول من الرسل كان يعتبر " إنجيلاً متنقلاً  يقرأهُ من يذهب إليه " ليوصل إليهم رسالة وبشارة وخلاص المسيح له كل المجد، ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *[FONT=&quot]في رسالته لأدلفوس الأسقف المعترف ضدّ [/FONT]*آريوس "إيماننا صحيح يبدأ من تعاليم الرسل  و تقليد الآباء و يتأكد بالعهد الجديد و العهد القديم(أي أنّ الإيمان "يتأكد بالعهدين" و ليس "يتكوّن بالعهدين")[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]". و يلخّص أهميته فيقول "علينا أن نعتبر هذا التّقليد, الذي هو تعليم و إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة منذ البدء, الذي أعطاه الرّب, و كرز به الرسل, و حفظه الآباء, و الذي عليه تأسست الكنيسة و قامت[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT], و من يسقط منه فلن يكون مسيحيَّاً و لا ينبغي أن يُدعى كذلك فيما بعد"[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ما دور التقليد في اللاهوت الدفاعي؟[/FONT]*، هذا هو السؤال الذي لأجله كتبت هذه المحاضرة، فإن كنا نعرف كل هذا ونؤمن به ولا غبار عليه ولا مشكلة فيه، فكيف سيفيدنا هذا التقليد عملياً في اللاهوت الدفاعي؟، الحقيقة الفوائد كثيرة للغاية، فعلى سبيل المثال، عندما نتناقش مع أحد الإخوة المسلمين، إلى مَن يكون حق التفسير؟ بالطبع المسلم خارج إطار النقاش أنه ليس له أي حق في التفسير المزاجي لكتابنا، وكلامه يساوي عدمه، فهل للمسيحي حق في التفسير؟ نعم ، للمسيحي حق في التفسير ولكن تحت ضوابط معينة، أهمها هنا هو عدم مناقضة التقليد الرسولي الراسخ في التفسير، لماذا؟ كما قلنا منذ قليل ، التقليد كان سابقاً للكتابة، وعندما جاءت الكتابة كان هناك تقليد موجوداً بالفعل في قلوب وعقول وأنفس الكنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية، فكان التقليد هذا يُفسِّر ما جاء في الشق الآخر من التقليد وهو " العهد الجديد " في حياة الرسل أنفسهم، فهذا التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) جاء مؤكدا على الإيمان الموجود بالفعل ، وموثقاً له في كُتب ومن هنا نتجه للتقليد الرسولي في التفسير، أو لو أردنا نحن التفسير فينبغي علينا ألا نعارض هذا التقليد الرسولي، لماذا؟ لأن هذه الكتابات لم تُكتَب في 2012 بل منذ قرابة الـ 20 قرناً من الزمان، فالظروف جميعها تغيرت تقريبا، فلم نصبح نستخدم اللغات الأصلية للكتاب المقدس ( العبرية واليونانية ) ولا لغات الآباء ( القبطية ، اليونانية ، السريانية ، اللاتينيّة ..إلخ ) بل وتأثرنا بثقافات عربية غريبة علينا ولكن هذا التلقيد في لم يتأثر في أصله، بل صار كما هو خصوصاً لمن يدرسون علم الآبائيات ( الباترولوجي ) وهذا التقيد من نفس الزمن الرسولي أو الآبائي كحد أقصى، وهو نفسه مُسَلَّم من أباء للآباء عن آباء عن آباء، فالنصوص المكتوبة بالأحرف كانت تفهم بالتقليد، اي أن التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) كان موثقاً بالكتابة لما هو موجود بالفعل من إيمان بالبشارة الشفهية، لذلك ، فلا يُسمح لأي شخص داخل كنيسة الله بالتفسير المناقض لهذا التقليد ، أو التفسير المزاجي، وهذا كله فضلا عن أن يفسر مُسْلِم كتابنا، بل يصح الإستشهاد بالتقليد بحد ذاته في الحوارات نفسها، كان هذا إستخداماً أولاً عملياً للتقليد في اللاهوت الدفاعي، العامل الثاني وهو عامل هام أيضاً للغاية، وهو عامل القانونية، فكيف سنعرف من كتب أي سفر في العهد الجديد ؟ وكيف سنعرف الظروف المحيطة بكل كاتب من هؤلاء؟ وكيف سنعرف قانونية السفر؟ وكيف سنعرف الكتب المنحولة وغيرها من الكتب؟ كل هذا نجده في كتابات الآباء الأوائل ومن هنا جاءت الأهمية القصوى لهذه الكتابات ، فعلى الرغم من أنها كتابات إيمانية ، أي تُسَلِّم التقليد من جيل إلى جيل إلا أنها تعبر بالنسبة للباحثين حتى من غير المسيحيين كتابات تاريخيية مهمة لدراسة لغة وثقافة وحضارة هذه الفترة الزمنية وهذه الأماكن من العالم ، هذا كان الإستخدام الثاني، وأما عن الثالث، ففي النقد النصي، فعلماء النقد النصي ، قالوا بأن الآباء قد إقتبسوا تقريبا كل العهد الجديد ( إلا آيات قليلة جداً ، تقريباً 8 ) وقال بعض العلماء أنه لو لم يكن لدينا أية مخطوطات اليوم ولا آية ترجمات لإستطعنا جمع كل العهد الجديد من كتابات الآباء فقط، وهذا كله مع الملاحظة أن ليس كل ما كتبه الآباء وصلنا، بل وصلنا كميات قليلة مما كتبوه، فالآباء كتبوا في الردود على شبهات عصرهم، وكتبوا رسائل رعوية ، وكتبوا للشرح والتفسير، وكتبوا لليتورجيا، وكتبوا أشياء أخرى كثيرة، ومن هنا فقد عاشوا الإنجيل حياةً وليس فقط قراءةً، بالطبع هُناك إستخدامات أخرى سنعرفها فيما بعد خصوصاً لمن سيكمل إلى المستوى الثاني فسيتعامل مع هذه الكتابات عملياً بلغاتها الأصلية وترجماتها.

نكتفي بهذا القدر أملاً في أن تدرسوا هذا الكلام وتقرأوه بعناية وترون ما وراء الأسطر، وتتفكرون فيه، ونسعد بتلقي أسئلتكم ومناقشاتكم..

سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
23-2-2012​ 
[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]*كتاب التّقليد و أهميته في الإيمان المسيحي للأب متّى المسكين صـ 47.*
[FONT=&quot]Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., Coxe, A. C., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I: Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers (417).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]*كتاب الكنيسة المسيحيّة في عصر الرسل للأنبا يؤانس أسقف الغربيّة صـ  305.*

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Second Series Vol. IV. Athanasius. (576).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]*كتاب التّقليد و أهميته في الإيمان المسيحي, الأب متّى المسكين صـ 7.*

[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]*كتاب الرُّوح القُدُس باقة من أقوال الآباء للقديسين أثناسيوس و أمبروسيوس, مركز الدراسات الآبائيَّة, نصوص آبائيَّة 91, صـ22.*




> *  ممنوع على أي عضو سواء مسيحياً او غير مسيحيا الكتابة في هذا الموضوع لانه مخصص للمحاضرين فقط.. *


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضرة الثانية من دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول*

*المحاضرة الثانية :*​* 
**للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*




*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية


*​​ تكلمنا في المقالة السابقة عن أحد شقي التقليد ألا وهو " التسليم الرسولي " وقلنا أن مصدره واحد وهو الرسل، وهو نفس مصدر الشق الآخر للتقليد وهو " العهد الجديد "، وقلنا أن التقليد الرسولي الشفوي هو الإيمانيات الأساسية في البشارة، مثل الثالوث والتجسد والفداء ولاهوت المسيح ومساواة الأقانيم في الجوهر ..إلخ، هذه العقائد الأساسية هى العمود الفقري للبشارة الرسولية، والتي كان عند قبولها من المُبَشَرين وتعميدهم يصبحوا مسيحيين مؤمنين كأي مسيحي اليوم، وهذا الإيمان قد آمن به ومات عليه ( إنتقل ) مجموعة كبيرة من المؤمنين، وتكلمنا أيضاً عن أن البشارة الرسولية الشفاهية قد سبقت البشارة الكتابية ( المكتوبة )، وقلنا أن التقليد المُسَلّم مرة للقديسين يساوي في جوهره التقليد المكتوب، ودللنا على هذا من القليد المكتوب نفسه وبالطبع التقليد الشفوي يؤكد على ذلك كثيراً وذكرنا أمثلة قليلة من شهادات الآباء، وما سنتكلم عنه اليوم هو يعتبَر أبسط وأسهل مما سبق نظراً لشيوع التعليم فيه وإن كنّا سنتكلم فيه من جهات متعددة ربما لا تكن معروفة لدى البعض، وسنلخصها في أسئلة.

توجد طرق كثيرة يعلن بها الاله عن نفسه للخليقة ومن ضمن هذة الطرق التى لا حصر لها هى كلمته المكتوبة فهو يحوى الاعلان الالهى الدائم والدستور التى ترجع اليه الكنيسة لكى تُكَيِف حياتها على حسب ما علمته هذه الكلمة المكتوبة ومع التقليد المسلّم فهما يمثلان الاساس لكل ايمان تؤمن به الكنيسة ، لذلك حفظ بداخل كنيسة المسيح دون أن يتغير قالبه الاساسى ولا رسالته وحُفظ بشكل عجائبى بداخل الكنيسة كمحافظه له وعليه وكمفسرة له.

لماذا تأخّرَ الرسل في كتابة البشائر الأربعة والأسفار الأخرى؟، الحقيقة هى أن لكي نجيب على هذا السؤال فعلينا بسؤال آخر يسبق هذا السؤال وهو : هل كان على الرسل أن يكتبوا فور صعود رب المجد جسدياً ؟ ، وأهمية هذا السؤال هو الرد على سؤال آخر وهو " لماذا تأخر الرسل في كتابة الأسفار هذه ؟ "، فهو سؤال لا معنى له في ظل الإجابة على سابقه، فالحقيقة – كما قلنا – أن الرسل كانوا يقومون بالفعل بنشر الإنجيل في كل العالم ، وفي وقت قصير جداً كان الإيمان المسيحي صار منتشراً في مساحات كبيرة جدا من العالم، وبالتالي لم يكن على الرسل حينها أن يفكروا في الكتابة لأن غرض الكتابة هو البشارة، فطالما أنهم بالفعل يبشرون، فلماذا يكتبوا حالاً؟ والفكرة في هذا الجواب هو أن الرسل بالفعل قد عاشوا وعرفوا ان ما يبشروا به هو بالفعل ما كتبوه فيما بعد لأنه نفس المصدر الرسولي المقدس، هذا كان السبب الأول الذي أدى لعدم الكتابة في باديء الأمر وهو أنهم بالفعل يبشرون فلماذا يكتبون وهذا يوضح ما قاله بولس الرسول كما بينّاه في المحاضرة الأولى، واما السبب الثاني وهو سبب مركب ، فهو لاننا من جهة نعرف أن أغلبية الرسل كانوا أُناساً بسطاء وليسوا من الطبقات العليا في الشعب إجتماعياً وبالتالي ربما يكون المعظم كان يفضل التعليم الشفهي بصورة كبيرة على الكتابي لأنه أسرع ولن يحتاج منه لصياغات كثيرة قد تُبطيءُ من سرعة إنتشار البشارة، ومن جهة أخرى أن التعليم في ذلك الوقت كان عبارة عن تعليم " تلمذي " أي عبارة عن تعليم " معلم " لــــــــ " لتلاميذ " وكان عادة يكون هذا التعليم شفهي حيث يتم تكرار الأمر 100 مرة من المعلم للتلميذ لكي يحفظ كلام معلمه ويردده التلميذ، وإذا لم يكن قد حفظها من هذه الـ100 مرة فيكررها معلمه 100 مرة أخرى له، بالطبع أنا لا أقول أن هذا ما كان يحدث من المسيح لتلاميذه ولكني أُؤصّلُ لثقافات في هذا الزمن، ومن هنا فَضّلَ الرسل التعليم الشفاهي ونشروه في كل العالم نتيجة حفظه ونتيجة سرعة إنتشاره، فنجد أن القديس بطرس في أول عظة له بعد حلول الروح أنه قد وعظ وجاء إليه جمع غفير جداً بالنسبة لعظة واحدة، فكان الرب يعمل في الكنيسة بشكل عجيب، ومن هنا نعرف أن السؤال القائل " لماذا تأخر الرسل في كتابة الأسفار هذه ؟ " هو سؤال ليس دقيقاً بسبب أنه إفترض أن الرسل كانوا يريدون الكتابة او كان من المفترض عليهم أن يكتبوا ولكنهم لم يكتبوا، فهذا إفتراض خاطيء نتج عنه سؤال ضعيف.

فلماذا كتب الرسل إذن؟، الجواب المختصر هو لسببين رئيسيين، أولهما أن الرسل بدأوا يموتون ( ينتقلون ) وبالتالي كان يجب توثيق هذا المبشر به بين الأمم في وثائق تظل محفوظة وتقرأ على الشعب في الكنائس كأنَّ الرسول بنفسه موجودا بينهم، ويتم إمرار هذه الأسفار على عدة كنائس لتنسخ منها نُسخ وترسلها لكنائس أخرى وهكذا، فيكون الرسول قد بَشّرَ في كل هذه الكنائس عبر وثيقة مكتوبة، كما نفعل نحن الآن، فبدلا من أن نذهب لأصدقائنا الـ 10 لنخبرهم بأمر ما، فنقوم بإرسال رسالة مكتوبة إليهم جميعاً دفعة واحدة، فتظل الرسالة تحوي كلامي حتى بعد مماتي، هذا السبب لا يعبر فقط عن إنتقال الرسل ( موت ) بل يمكن أن يكون أيضاً تقدم العمر للرسل، فلم يُصبحوا قادرين على الذهاب في رحلات طويلة بأساليب سَفَر بدائية، فكانوا يكتبون أو يُملون على تلاميذهم فيكتبون ويرسلون رسائلهم أو أسفارهم للكنائس المختلفة في كل العالم، والسبب الثاني هو أن بعض المشاكل بدأت تظهر في حياة الرسل أنفسهم في الأماكن التي بشروا بها قبلاً سواء كانت من داخلهم ( أي من داخل المؤمنين في هذه الأماكن ) أو من خارجهم عن طريق الفئات المحيطة بهم من يهود ووثنيين فكانوا يكتبون للرد عليهم أو توجيههم لأمر ما ، أو للفصل في نزاع ما، فهذه الأسباب من وجهة النظر العلمية المجردة ( أي التي لا تؤمن بالوحي ولكن فقط تقيس الأمور بالأحداث التاريخية وقراءة ما وراء السطور ) وعندما بدأ الرسل في الكتابة قبلت هذه الوثائق في الكنيسة كتعليم الرسل أنفسهم ولكن فقط في صورة مكتوبة موثقة يُرجَع إليها كمستند قانوني كالتعليم القانوني، وهذا يؤكد ما قيل عن التقليد الرسولي نفسه.
ما هو الوحي ؟، في الحقيقة هذا هو محور الموضوع الرئيسي اليوم، فقد تأثرت المجتمعات الشرقية المسيحيية بالمفهوم الإسلامي عن الوحي، والذي يُعد شركاً بالإله في حد ذاته عند التدقيق فيه، فالمُسلم يقدس الحرف، ويعتقد أن القرآن غير مخلوق ( المسلمين السُنّة ) بل ويكفر من يقول بخلق القرآن!! فهذا هو أوضح تعريف للشرك!، ولكن ليس هذا فقط ما تأثرنا به – للأسف – فهم يقدسون الحرف ويعبدونه ( تقريباً )، ولكن قبل أن نناقش هذا الأمر لابد أن نعرف أمرا واحداً وهو سؤالاً لابد أن يكون محفوظاً مع إجابته لديكم، لماذا لم ينزل الإله ( المسيحي ) كتاب من السماء على الرسل أنفسهم؟، هل فكرتم لماذا إختار الرب في العهدين ألا تكون هذه هى الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مع البشر كنوع وحي ؟ بل أذكركم بشيء ما يُسَهّل عليكم الإجابة ،لماذا لم يعرف بنو إسرائيل مكان دفن موسى النبي؟، أعتقد أنكم تعرفون الجواب، لأن موسى كان عظيماً جدا عند اليهود جميعا بل حتى إلى مجيء المسيح نفسه كان عظيماً فكم وكم بالأكثر كان عظيما في حياته وعند موته، فكان جائز جداً أن يقوم بني إسرائيل بعبادة موسى أو بتوقيره لدرجة كبيرة تخالف ما يريده الرب منهم، فخفاه، ونعود فنسأل، لماذا لم ينزل الله كتابا من السماء على الأنبياء أو على الرُسل؟ بل سأصعب عليكم الأمر أكثر وأكثر لنفتح آفاقاً في الفكر، لماذا لم يكتب المسيح نفسه إنجيلاً ؟ بدلا من أن يقوم الرسل بالتبشير أو الكتابة ؟، الجواب المباشر على هذا السؤال والآخر هو ما قلناه في المحاضرة الاولى وهو أن المسيح هو " حجر الزاوية "، هو المُتَكَلَّمُ عنهُ من جميع الانبياء، والمبشر به من جميع الرسل، هو مفصل العهدين، هو أساس الخلاص هو " رأس الخلاص "، ولعل ما قرأتموه في " الواجب " السابق يوضح لكم هذا بشدة، فبدأ سفر التكوين بخلقة العالم ثم البشر، ثم سقط الجنس البشري ، ثم يكمل فيكمل إلى أن أعاد الرب الإنسان الذي سقط بإرادته ، أعاده بإرادته ( أي بإرادة الإنسان ) أيضاً إلى الملكوت ولكن بالخلاص بدمه المقدس، فالرب يسوع المسيح هو البشارة نفسها فكيف يكتب المُبَشر به بشارته؟، هذا يجعلنا نعرف أننا لا نقدس حروف الكتاب المقدس كحروف مقدسة، فنحن لا نقدس جمادات، هذا على الرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس هو أوثق كتاب من العالم القديم وصل إلينا الآن، فأنا الآن لا اتحدث عن مدى موثوقية حروف العهد الجديد، هذا ليس موضوعي الآن ، انا اتكلم عن مبدأ تقديس الحرف ومبدأ تقديس الإيمان، فالإيمان مقدس نعم ، لماذا؟ لأنه إيماننا بالقدوس، لكن الحروف؟ هل الحروف مقدسة؟ هل نعبد حروفاً؟ لنعطي مثالاً عملياً، هل لو لم يكن الرب يسوع المسيح قد قال " أنا والآب واحد " هل لم نكن لنعرف أن الإبن والآب واحد في الجوهر ؟ هل لو لم يقل الكتاب المقدس عن الرب يسوع المسيح أنه هو الـ " مونوجنيس " هل لم نكن لنعرف أن بنوتنا للإله بنوة تبني بالنعمة وبنوته للإله بنوة من ذات الجوهر ( الطبيعة )؟، هل كنا نحتاج لهذه " الحروف " لنعرف هذا الإيمان ؟ أم أن الإيمان هذا عملياً قد تعلمناه شفاهاً في كل الكنائس الرسولية في كل العالم قبل ان نعرف أن نقرأ ونكتب ؟، بإختصار، هل تقدسون الحروف أم الإيمان المُعَبّر عنهُ بالحروف ؟، لنصعب المسألة أكثر فأكثر حتى يتضح منتهى الطريق الفكري، لماذا نقول عن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيدينا في نسخته العربية " فانديك " أنه هو " الكتاب المقدس "؟ ، الرسل لم يكتبوا الـ " فانديك " هذه!، ولا يعرفون " العربية " من الأساس، فلماذا نقول عنه انه " الكتاب المقدس "؟ لنصعب السؤال أكثر وأكثر، هل الأصول المكتوبة بأيدي الرسل أو تلاميذهم ( بإشراف الرُسل ) هى المقدسة ، أم أن المخطوطات من نفس اللغة ( اليونانية ) التي نقلت عن هذه الأصول هى أيضاً مقدسة ؟، أكثر وأكثر، هل الأصول المتمثلة في نبات البردي أو الرقوق المصنوعة من جلود الحيوانات مقدسة ام لا ؟ بإختصار ، هل كتب الرسل " تعويذات " ( بالمفهوم العربي ) للكنائس لكي يتم توقيرها نفسها؟، من جهة أخرى، لو أفترضنا أن سفراً ما كتبه أحد الرسل وتمت نساخته كما هو حرفاً بحرف تماماً، هل يتم إعتبار النسخة هذه ( المنسوخة ) هى كلام " الأله " أم لا ؟ فإن اعتبرتها كلام الإله فأنت تعرف أنك لا تقدس البردي ولا الجلود ولا الحبر المستخدم بل تقدس الإيمان المُعَبر عنهُ بهذه الحروف ( هذا بغض النظر عن أن النصوص نفسها محفوظة، فهذا ليس ما اتحدث فيه الآن )، وإن لم تعتبرها كلام الإله، فقل لي، لماذا لم تعتبرها كلام الإله على الرغم من انها تحوي نفس ما كتبه الرسل حرفياً؟، هذا بدوره يعيدنا إلى نقطة هامة في تعريف " التقليد الرسولي " وهى أن التقليد الرسولي هو " الإيمان الأساسي " فمثلا لو إفترضنا مثال ( وهو مثال حادث بالفعل ) في النص الوارد في ( يوحنا 1 : 18 ) والذي نحفظه منذ طفولتنا، والذي يقول " الله لم يره أحد قط ، الإبن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر " بحسب ترجمة الفانديك، ففي أدق المخطوطات واقدمها وأوثقها، يوجد النص بهذا الشكل " الله لم يره أحد قط ، الله الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر " ، فهنا نسأل عدة أسئلة، الأول، ما الذي إختلف " إيمانياً " من كلمة " الإبن الوحيد " إلى " الإله الوحيد " بالنسبة للمسيحي ؟ هل يوجد مسيحي لا يؤمن بأن المسيح هو الإبن الوحيد ؟ وهل يوجد مسيحي لا يؤمن أن الإله واحد ( وحدانية جامعة ) وفي نفس الوقت أن المسيح هو الإله ؟ فكل هذا نؤمن به بالفعل ، سواء كان النص يقول " الإبن الوحيد " أو " الإله الوحيد " أو حتى لم يكتب على الإطلاق من القديس يوحنا، فالعقيدة تؤخذ من كل التقليد " سواء المكتوب او المسلم " وليس من نص أو آخر، فالكتاب المقدس هو توثيق إيمان الخلاص.

ما هو الوحي المسيحي ؟، الوحي المسيحي ببساطة هو أن الرب يختار أُناساً يكتبون عنه ويعصمهم بالروح القدس، فمميزات الرسل الأساسية في الكتابة هى أنهم إما شهود عيان بالإضافة إلى الوحي الإعلاني، أو أنهم يكتبون بالوحي الإعلاني فقط، فهناك رسلا لم يعاصروا المسيح جسدياً مثل بولس الرسول مثلاً ولكنه كان يتكلم بإعلان الرب كما قال هو نفسه وكما شهد له الرسل الآخرين، ودور الروح القدس هنا هو العصمة من أي خطأ أو ذلل وليس إملاء حروفاً وكلمات على الرسل ليكتبوها، فالروح القدس ليس قاريء لحروفٍ وكلماتٍ على الرسل، بل ان كل رسول يكتب بحسب خلفيته الثقافية والعلمية ويعصمه الروح القدس من الخطأ فالرب لم يُرِد أن ينزل كتابا من السماء لا نفهمه  كما يحدث مع الآخرين – بل أراد ان يكون تقليد الرسل المنقول شفاهاً هو نفسه الموثَق كتاباً، ولهذا كان هناك البعض أثناء المناقشات يستصعب مسألة ان التقليد الرسولي وحي، فهذا من تأثير الثقافات الإسلامية علينا، فيجب التخلص من هذا الفكر.
ما هو معيار الوحي؟، إن معيار الوحي يمكن أن نلخصه بسهولة في أنه " أنفاس الإله "، ولعلنا هنا نسأل، من المعروف أن ليس كل ما قاله او فعله المسيح قد سجله لنا الوحي المقدس المكتوب، فهل هذا يعد إنتقاصاً من الوحي وبالتالي يكون التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) محرف لهذا السبب؟! بالطبع لا ، لان تعريف التقليد هو انه " الإيمان الأساسي المسلم مرة للقديسين " فهل إنتقص الإيمان ؟، لكي تجرب بنفسك ، حاول أن تستثني أي نص في الكتاب المقدس يكون يقول بعقيدة معينة، و حاول أن تفكر في الطرق الأخرى لهذه العقيدة - سواء كانت داخل الكتاب نفسه أو في التقليد الشفهي – فهل توجد عقيدة واحدة اساسية في الكتاب المقدس ستزول بعدم أخذك بهذه الآية ؟ الحقيقة لا توجد ولا عقيدة واحدة أساسية تعتمد على آية واحدة في الكتاب المقدس، ولهذا نقول أن العقائد الأساسية هى في كل الكتاب وليست في آية واحدة، على كلٍ ، لن أطيل عليكم، واترك الباقي للمناقشة لأنها الأهم بالنسبة لي.







سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
25-2-2012​ ​​​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

*توضيحات بسيطة للمحاضرة الثانية
**اولا مفهوم الوحى 
**الوحى لدينا لا يطلق عليه سوى لفظة واحدة انه فوق الطبيعى 
فكرة الكتاب الهابط علينا من الفضاء الخارجى وفكرة التنزيل عن طريق ملائكة  او غيره مرفوضة رفضا تاما فى المسيحية او فيما يعرف بالطريقة الميكانيكية  mechanical theory حيث يصبح الشخص الموحى به مجرد اله عديمة النفس والاحساس  وفى وضع سلبى كامل 
وايضا نرفض فكرة الوحى بالنظرية الطبيعية natural  والاخلاقية moral 
بمعنى ان ما دون كان مجرد تدوين لاحداث تاريخية وقيم اخلاقية بدون تدخل الهى وبدون انسياق الكاتب لاعلانات روح الله له 
لان كلا النظرتين يسلبان من الوحى الالهى طبيعته الفائقة الالهية (فوق الطبيعة )
ولا نقبل سوى بالنظرية الديناميكية dynamic theory بمعنى الكاتب يكتب بوحى  الهى دون ان يفقد خصائصه او يتحول الى اله جامدة فاقدة الاحساس بشكل سلبى  كلى 
وهذا تجلى فى اعظم اعلان الهى حينما تجسد الله الكلمة واعلن لنا عن طبيعة  الله الفائقة فمجد وقدس البشرية فى شخصه حينما اتخذ الجسد واحدا مع اقنومه  ككلمة الله فقدس البشرية واعلن لنا منها عن طبيعة الله الفائقة
فحينما ايضا اعلن لنا من خلال الكلمة المكتوبة عن فكره لم يخفى شخصية  الكاتب بل اعلن له ما يريد ان يعلنه دون ان يفقد الكاتب احساسه وشخصيته

وهنا لى وقفة ومفارقة بسيطة " لمجرد التوضيح " بين الاسلام وفكرنا المسيحى
المسلم يؤمن بان القران كلمة الله الازلية الغير مخلوقة يعنى حروف القران وقراءاته بكل صراعته بالمنسوخ باللى مش منسوخ ازلى فكل حرف له قدسية الاله نفسه بل ويتصف بما يتصف بيه الاله " الازلية " 
وهذة الفكرة ليس مجرد رجاء شخصى من كل فرد مسيحى ان يقتلعها من جذورها من عقله بل امر كتابى ان كل من يؤمن بهذة الفكرة هو بالفعل وثنى 
للاسباب
1-ان من يتصف بالازلية هو الكيان الالوهى وحده وما عداه يدخل فى نطاق الزمانيات
فى حين ان المكتوب بلغات البشر هو مكتوب باحرف تنتمى للغاتنا احنا كبشر ومن صنعها هم البشر 
فكيف يتصف ماهو زمنى ومبتكر بواسطة البشر بانه ازلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

2-ان تقديس الحرف الى حد " عبادته "هو ايضا منتهى "الشركية والوثنية " لان المكتوب هو وسيلة فقط لا غير لمعرفة طرق الله واعلاناته وليس غاية فى حد ذاته فالتقديس يكون للعلى فقط 

 فمفهوم الوحى الالهى لدينا نحن المسيحين هو مفهوم "ديناميكى " بمعنى ان الله يعلن عن فكره واعلاناته بواسطة لغات البشر "المبتكرة وليست الازلية " وما هو مكتوب يقف حده عند استعلان فكر الله لنا لكى نؤمن ونتحد بالله ليس من خلال الكلمة المكتوبة بل من خلال الكلمة الازلى " يسوع المسيح "
فيجب على كل مسيحى ان يقتلع من عقله كل معانى ومفاهيم الوحى الميكانيكى وفكرة هبوط كتب علينا من الفضاء الخارجى فهذة الفكرة فكرة نشات فى بلاد العرب لرغبتهم فى ان يقدسوا كلماتهم فينسبوها للاله ويقولوا انها كلمات الاله التى لا ترد ودخلت لفكر المسيحين الشرقيين ولا تملك ادلة ابائية ولا رسولية ولا كتابية تتدعم هذة الفكرة الغريبة

ثانيا مفهوم التقليد المكتوب من خلال ما كتب نفسه
**القديس لوقا فى مستهل انجيله  يقول
**1 إِذْ كَانَ كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِتَأْلِيفِ قِصَّةٍ فِي الأُمُورِ الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا،*
*2 كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّامًا لِلْكَلِمَةِ،*
*3 رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا إِذْ قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ بِتَدْقِيق
كلمة تاليف فى الاصل اليونانى هنا اتت " **ἀνατάξασθαι " ومعانها الدقيق to arrange in order بمعنى الترتيب 
يقول الاب متى المسكين فى تفسيره الاتى " تاليف وهى تفيد التجميع وهنا   ينكشف المعنى البديع اذ التجميع هنا تجميع مقولات غالبا شفاهية واحيانا   مكتوبة وهنا يبرز التقليد الكنسى فى تحوله محفوظا بدقة من الوعى العقلى الى   الحفظ بالوعى الكتابى بالتسجيل "
فالقديس لوقا كلاهوتى ومؤرخ اعلن لنا فى بداية انجيله حقيقة ان هناك من   سبقه فى تجميع وترتيب القصة فى الامور المتيقنة لديهم هذا الترتيب والتجميع   كان مرحلة تحول من الكرازة الشفهية لتسجيل بعض ما علموه للمجتمعات   المسيحية الاولى 
ويؤكد ايضا على ان ما كتبه هو ما تسلمه من البدء مما كانوا معاينين الكلمة   وكلمة المتيقنة فى اليونانى ايضا ادق فى لغة القديس لوقا حيث تاتى "   πεπληροφορημένων " 
ويكمل الاب متى المسكين فى تفسيره ويقول " المتيقنة تفيد اكثر من اليقين   لان اصل الكلمة اليونانية مشتق من πλήρης بمعنى الملء فالقديس لوقا يضم   نفسه بالنسبة لهذة الامور اى الحوادث فهو يعرفها الى اقصى ملء قياسها

فكل التأكيد هنا على حقيقة واحدة ان الانجيل المكتوب ماهو الا كتابة ما علمه الرسل لكنائسهم كما تسملوه منذ البدء ** 
فالاصل هو التسليم الرسولى ثم كتب جزء منه فى التقليد المكتوب
وان ما كتبوه يعبر بكل دقة عن المسلم مما عاينوا وخدموا الكلمة بملء اليقين والمعرفة

*ملحوظة "الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة "  الكلمة هنا مأقنم ومشخصن بمعنى معاينين وخداما لشخص الكلمة وليس مجرد "رسالة "


ثالث نقطة لتوضيحها اكثر هى علاقة العقيدة بنص الكتاب 
**[FONT=&quot]سابدأ كلامى بجملة ثم ساشرحها بالتفصيل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حرفية النص ليس هو السبيل الوحيد لوضوح العقيدة ولكنه لتاكيدها*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]مامعنى هذا الكلام؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى نفهمه لابد ان ابدا بامثلة :-
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- فى ناموس موسى اتى صراحة قانون ايمان واضح وصريح " اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد " هذا النص صريح وواضح عن " وحدانية الله"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن  عقيدة " وحدانية الله " ليس هذا النص فقط , عقيدة " وحدانية الله " هى فكر  كتابى معلن منذ البدء حينما خلق الله الخليقة والانسان مرورا بكل الاباء  الاولين الذين لم يكونوا يمتلكوا كتب ولا قوانين ايمان صريحة وبالرغم من  هذا امنوا بوحدانية الاله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا  نجد مثلا الله يعلن نفسه لادم " انه هو الاله الواحد الذى لا اله غيره "  بالنص ,لكن اى شخص يقرأ الكتاب ويقرا سفر التكوين يعرف ان الرب الاله رب  واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا  لا نجد الله يعلن لابراهيم لفظة " الوحدانية " لكن من يقرا عن ابراهيم  يعرف انه امن باله واحد وهكذا كل العبرانين نسله ونسل اسحق ويعقوب امنوا "  باله واحد " فى حين ان اول نص حرفى يرد فيه لفظ الواحدانية كتبه موسى النبى  فى حوالى 1500 قبل الميلاد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل  من سبقوا موسى لم يكونوا يؤمنوا بوحدانية الاله؟؟؟؟؟هل السبيل الوحيد  للايمان بوحدانية الاله ان يكون هناك نص مكتوب فيه حرفا " الله واحد ولا  غيره اله "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لهذا قلت ان حرفية النص ليس هو السبيل الوحيد لوضوح العقيدة ولكنه لتأكيدها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنأخذ مثال اخر لتوضيح الفكرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- نؤمن  نحن المسيحين ان المسيح هو " كلمة الاب الازلى الذى صار جسدا ومساو للاب  فى الجوهر صار انسانا من مريم العذراء تالم وصلب وقبر وقام من بين الاموات  فى اليوم الثالث لاجلنا ولاجل خلاصنا وسيعود ثانية فى مجده ليدين العالمين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا  " قانون ايمان " يجمع فى طياته كل ما نؤمن بيه نحن المسيحين الا انك لا  تجد بداخل الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة تحوى كل ما نؤمن بيه كما سردتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مرجعية " القانون " كتابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهوضح اكتر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن  مؤمنين ان الابن مساو للاب فى الجوهر  هل لدينا نص فى الكتاب يقول حرفيا  "الابن مساو للابن فى الجوهر " والمساوة باليونانى هومواوسيوس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرف  لا يوجد لكن الفكر نفسه يوجد فيسوع نفسه ساو نفسه بالله الاب " انا والاب  واحد –من رانى فكانه رائ الاب – الا تؤمن بانى فى الاب والاب فى – بهاء  مجده ورسم جوهره – صورة الله ولم يحسب اختلاسا ان يكون مساويا لله – ابنه  الوحيد الجنس .........وغيره "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل نص من عشرات نصوص تؤكد ان الكلمة مساو للاب فى الجوهر ومن جنسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرف نفسه ليس هو السبيل الوحيد لاستمداد عقيدة معينة لكنها لتاكيدها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هعطى مثال اخير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- اعطينى نص مكتوب فيه كلمة الثالوث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدانية  جوهر الاب والابن والروح مش مجرد نص دا فكر كتابى كامل فالمسيح مثلا امر  تلاميذه ان يذهبوا ويبشروا ويعمدوا باسم الثالوث " باسم الاب والابن والروح  القدس " والبركة الرسولية كانت بركة بالثالوث " نعمة الله الاب ومحبة الاب  وشركة الروح " كما ان الكتاب اعلن الوهية الاب " الله الاب " والوهية  الابن " الكلمة هو الله " والوهية الروح " الله روح , روح الاب , الروح  المنبثق من الاب " وغيره واعلن وحدانيتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشرات النصوص تعلن وحدانية الله وثالوث اقانميه اب وكلمة وروح هذة العقيدة اطلق عليها عقيدة " الثالوث " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حرفية كلمة " الثالوث " ليس هى العقيدة , " الثالوث " مصطلح يوضع لبلورة العقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن نصوص العقيدة ليست نص او اثنين او ثلاثة او اربعة او خمسة او عشرة دا فكر كامل يستمد من خلال قراءة الكتاب ككل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلاصة الكلام /[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان حرفية النص ليس هو الطريق للوحيد لمعرفة العقيدة المستقيمة , ولكنه لتاكيدها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهناك نص واضح يقول بان " وكان الكلمة الله " هذا نص حرفى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الوهية الكلمة ليست مستمدة من هذا فقط , الوهية الكلمة مستمدة من عشرات بل مئات النصوص والمواقف والادلة الاخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حرفية النص لتأكيد العقيدة المثبتة بمئات الادلة  وليس هى الطريق الوحيد لاستمداد ورسم العقيدة    [/FONT]*​[/FONT]

*مخلص الكلام فى العموم
1-ان الوحى المسيحى تفاعلى الله يعلن والكاتب يكتب 
2-التقليد المكتوب ماهو الا تدوين وترتيب ما علموه الرسل لكنائسهم " بملء اليقين والمعرفة " كخداما ومعانين للكلمة 
3-ان حرفية النص ليس هو السبيل الوحيد لوضوح ورسم العقيدة بل انها لتاكيد العقيدة المثبتة بمئات الادلة والنصوص الكتابية والتقليدية *​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضرة الثالثة: أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي 03*

*المحاضرة الثالثة :*​* 
**للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*​

*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الثالثة:  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 03[/FONT]*

بعد أن تكلمنا في المحاضرتين السابقتين عن شقي التقليد الرسولي وقلنا أنهم بنفس المستوى السلطوي ( اي ذا السلطان على كل مسيحي )، وجب الآن وفقاً لأستئلتكم أن نُعرّف أمراً هاماً آخر، وهو ، ما هى المصادر القانونية للإيمان المسيحي؟، بالطبع تكلمنا عن أول شقين، وهما شقين في مرتبة الوحي المقدس لأنه من الرسل أنفسهم، واليوم سنتكلم ببساطة عن المصادر الأخرى التي شغلتكم في المحاضرتين السابقتين.

المجامع الكنسية، المجامع الكنسية هى عبارة عن إجتماعات طارئة لمجموعة من قيادات الكنيسة في زمن محدد لمناقشة أمر محدد، والمجامع الكنسية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام ( والبعض يقسمها إلى إثنين فقط )، قسم يُعرَف بـ " مجامع مسكونية " وآخر بـ " مجامع مكانية " وآخير يعرف بـ " مجامع محلية " والمقصود بالمجامع المسكونية، هى تلك المجامع التي تُعقَد عالمياً لمناقشة أمر طاريء ، وأما المجامع المكانية فهى عبارة عن إجتماع الأسقف بالكهنة وبالشمامسة لمناقشة أمر ما داخليا داخل هذه الأُبروشيّة ، وأما المجامع المحلية ( ويطلق عليها أيضا " المجامع الإقليمية " ) فهى التي يجتمع فيها البابا مع اساقفته على مستوى كنسية ( طائفة ) ، والمجامع كانت في عصر المسيح له المجد نفسه، ففي ( متى 26 : 3 ) جاء " حينئذ اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشيوخ الشعب إلى دار رئيس الكهنة الذي يدعى قيافا " وفي ( مرقس 15 : 1 ) جاء " وللوقت في الصباح تشاور رؤساء الكهنة واشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله فأوثقوا يسوع ومضوا به وأسلموه إلى بيلاطس " وأيضاً في ( أعمال الرسل 5 : 27 – 42 ) مع الرسل ، وأيضاً مع أول الشمامسة إستفانوس ( أعمال الرسل 6: 9 )، ثم بعد ذلك عقد الرسل أنفسهم بعقد مجمع في أورشليم في عام 49 ميلادية، أي في حياة كل الرسل تقريباً، ونرى أنه في نهاية المجمع قد قال الرسل ( 15 : 28 ) " ‎لانه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن ان .... "، وهذا يوضح قيمة قرارات الرسل فقد تشاركت مع الإله على نفس المستوى، وهنا يوضح أيضاً قيمة القرارات التي تخرج من المجامع أنها قرارات إيمانية ملزمة لكل مسيحي ( هذا إن كان المجمع مسكوني )، على كلٍ، ليس هذا ما نناقشه الآن، المهم أن نعرف أن المجامع ( وخاصة المسكونية ) غير المختلف عليها قوانيها ملزمة لكل مسيحي بحسب نوع المجمع، فلا ننسى أن الرب قد اعطى الرسل سلطان الحِل والربط حين قال لهم " الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء. وكل ما تحلّونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء " ( متى 18: 18 )، الأمر الهام الآخر هو أن نعرف أن المجامع لم تخترع شيئاً، المجامع فقط قننت شيئاً بصورة رسمية أي و ثقته، وجعلت إطاراً على هذا الشيء ، من يتعداه فقد خرج خارج الأيمان المسيحي ويتم الحكم عليه بالفصل عن جسد المسيح الذي هو الكنسية الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية، يجب هنا التنبية إلا امراً هام، هذه المجامع ليست وحياً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه، فهى للرسل فقط ( بإستثناء مجمع أورشليم )، ولكن قرارات هذه المجامع ( غير المختلف عليها ) هى داخل إطار التقليد الرسولي، فكل ما عملته هذه المجامع هو وضع خطوط فاصلة صريحة بين ما هو صحيح وما هو خاطيء، فالمجامع لم تخترع شيئاً لا أصل له بل فقط أظهرت ما كان عليها أن تظهره من التقليد المسلم لها لذلك يقول القديس أثناسيوس " إيماننا صحيح يبدأ من تعاليم الرسل و تقليد الآباء و يتأكد بالعهد الجديد و العهد القديم ".

الليتورجيات، تعني هذه الكلمة الصلوات الدورية في الكنيسة، سواء صلوات القداس نفسها او الصلوات الأخرى المرتبطة بالكنيسة ويدخل معها الطقوس ومعانيها مثل العِماد والميرون ومسحة المرضى، هذه اليتورجيات ليست هى نفسها التقليد الرسولي بشكل مباشر، ولكنها تحوي التقليد الرسولي سواء التقليد الشفهي او التقليد الكتابي، فنجد مقاطع من القداس الألهي من الكتاب المقدس، ونجد تعاليم التقليد الرسولي أيضاً فيه، فترى الثالوث وترى التجسد وترى الفداء ..إلخ، فيمكن ان نقول ان الليتورجيا هى التفعيل العملي للتقليد الرسولي في حياة المؤمن المسيحي.

تفاسير الآباء، هذه التفاسير هى إمتداد التقليد الرسولي نفسه ، ليست هى نفسها التقليد ولكنها إمتداد التقليد ، فالتقليد الرسولي قد سُلِمَ مرة للقديسين، ونقله لنا الآباء وحافظوا عليه، واستخدموا التقليد المنقول شفاهاً في تفسير التقليد المنقول كتابةً، فالتقليد محفوظ أيضاً داخل تفاسير الآباء حيث تم تفعليه في التفسير، فيمكن ان نقول أن المحتوى العام الإيماني للتفسير الآبائي هو التقليد الرسولي المنقول إلينا والذي حُفِظ على مر العصور، لا يعني هذا أن تفاسير الآباء غير التقليد الرسولي لأنها هى إمتداده ومزيج بين شقيه ( الشفاهي والكتابي )، لذلك ففي نقاشنا مع غير المسيحيين فمعيار التفسير هو الآباء لأنهم حصلوا على فرعي التقليد، خصوصاً الآباء اليونان ( اي الذين يتحدثون اليونانية ) لأنهم يقرأون العهد الجديد بلغتهم اليونانية أيضاً فلا يكون هناك إختلافا في اللغة، بالإضافة إلى قربهم من العصر الرسولي، بالإضافة إلى عدم دخول ثـقافات أخرى عليهم بالإضافة إلى التقليد المسلم إليهم من آبائهم، فكل هذه عوامل ترفع من شأن التفاسير الآبائية وقد بدأت منذ سنوات محاولات عديدة لترجمة أقوال الآباء إلى اللغة العربية من دارسين متخصصين فيها، هذا النوع من التقليد يطلق عليه البعض " التقليد الأبوي "، ويمكن أن نطلق على كل الأعمال الأبوية ( من غير الآباء الرسل) سواء كانت تفسيرية أو تأملية أو دفاعية .. إلخ، الأدب الآبائي.


طبيعة المسيح، من هو المسيح؟ هل هو الإله فقط ؟ هو هو الإنسان فقط؟ لا، المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسّد فهو يحوي كل طبيعة اللاهوت وكل طبيعة الناسوت إلا الخطية وحدها، والطبيعة الألهية متحدة إتحاد تام حقيقي دائم بغير إنفصال ولا أمتزاج ولا تغيير، ونقصد بهذا أن هذا الإتحاد لم يجعل الناسوت لاهوتاً ولا اللاهوت ناسوتاً، ولا إختلط اللاهوت بالناسوت ولا إبتلعت إحدى الطبيعتين الأخرى بحيث تتلاشى واحدة منهم فكل ما فعله المسيح كان بـ"الإتحاد" بين الطبيعتين، وهنا يجب شرح أمراً هام فلتتذكروه عند بداية التعليق على سلسلة المحاضرات للمسلم التي سنرد عليها جميعاً حيث ستجدون العجب العجاب فيها بشأن هذه الأمر، فعندما نقول مثلا أن المسيح هو الذي مات على الصليب، فهل الذي مات هو اللاهوت ام الناسوت؟ يطرح المسلم هذا السؤال بغرض التشكيك والفاهم منهم ( جدلاً ) بغرض التفاخر، ويفكر بالطريقة الآتية: إن قال "النصراني" ان الذي مات هو اللاهوت فيكون قد " كفر " لان الله لا يموت وهكذا ينص الكتاب التقليد المكتوب دائماً، ولو قال "النصراني" أن الناسوت هو الذي مات فيكون الفداء لم يتم لأن الفداء يلزمه ذبيحه غير محدودة للتكفير عن الخطية، فهنا يقف المسلم متفاخرا ويقول " هه هزمت النصراني! " وفي حقيقة الأمر السؤال مضحك، وخاطيء ولكن لكي نرد عليه لن نبدأ بتصحيح السؤال بل سنعطيه إجابة صحيحة على السؤال الخاطيء، فالإجابة الصحيحة هى " الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت " فالفعل نفسه يقع على الناسوت لأنه من صفات الناسوت، لكن هذا الناسوت متحد دائماً إتحاداً حقيقياً باللاهوت، فهنا الفداء تم بفعل اللاهوت والناسوت، الناسوت وقع عليه " فِعل الموت " واللاهوت أعطى لموت الناسوت عدم محدودية لخلاصه ( [FONT=&quot]أكرر،[/FONT] عدم المحدودية للخلاص وليست للناسوت! ) ويوجد مثال جميل لشرح هذا الفداء، فعندما يتم تسخين قطعة حديد إلى حد الإحمرار ويتم الطرق بعد ذلك على الجزء الملون باللون الأحمر نتيجة النار، فالطرق نفسه لا يؤثر في النار ولو لقينا نطرق لعامين!، ولكنه يؤثر بسرعة على قطعة الحديد نفسها، ولكن هذا التأثير في قطعة الحديد تعطيه النار المتحدة به إمكانية للتشكيل بسهولة جداً، هكذا الأمر ما الفارق بالطبع، فعندما نقول أن المسيح فعل هذه بالناسوت لا نقصد ان الناسوت كان منفصلا عن اللاهوت عندما فعل هذا الأمر ، وعندما نقول ان المسيح فعل هذه باللاهوت فلا نقصد انه فعل هذه باللاهوت منفصلا عن الناسوت، فكل طبيعة متحدة بالأخرى إتحاد حقيقي كامل منذ اللحظة الاولى للتجسد، وعندما سنتقدم للمرحلة الثانية من الدورة سنتعمق عملياً في هذا الموضوع.


الثالوث، ما هو الثالوث؟ هل هو جعل الإله ثلاثة؟ هل هم ثلاث آلهه بجانب بعضهم؟ ام ماذا؟ دائماً أقول عبارة يمكن أن تشرح الثالوث ببساطة، الثالوث ليس خروج عن جوهر الله الواحد فنعدده إلى آلهه بل دخول إلى جوهر الله الواحد فنعرفه أكثر، وهذا الإعلان هو بحسب ما أعلنه لنا التقليد المقدس سواء المنقول شفاهاً أو كتاباً، ومن التعاليم الأساسية التي غفلناها عبر الزمن نتيجة التسطيح في دراسة الكتاب المقدس والتقليد المقدس هو أننا عندما نقول مصطلح " الله الآب " فإننا بهذا اللفظ نتضمن الله الإبن والله الروح القدس، لان الكتاب يعلن بوضوح ( حتى بدون التقليد المقدس ) أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب، وأن الإبن في حضن الآب، فطالما قلنا أن " الآب " هو الله فقد تضمّنّا الإبن والروح القدس لأننا لا نتحدث عن ثلاث آلهه منفصلين نؤله واحد بعيدا عن الآخر، الثالوث القدوس يتساوى في كل شيء جوهرياً، فنحن نؤمن بـ " جوهر واحد ثلاثة أقانيم "، وكلمة هيبوستاسيس في اللغة اليونانية تعني " ما يقوم عليه الشيء " وهى المقابل اليوناني للكلمة الآرامية " قنوما " المعربة إلى " أقنوم "، يمكن شرح الثالوث بطريقة بسيطة أيضاً كالآتي، الآب هو الإله من حيث الجوهر وهو الأصل ( أي المنبثق والمولود منه ) من حيث الأقنوم والإبن هو الإله من حيث الجوهر وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم، والروح القدس [FONT=&quot]هو[/FONT] الإله من حيث الجوهر وهو المُنبثق من حيث الأقنوم، ولتوضيح هذا الأمر للمسلم يمكن أن نشرحها من جهة الأقنومية نفسها بشكل أبسط من السابق ، فنقول :

الله موجود بذاته ....... الآب
الله ناطق عاقل بذاته .... الإبن
الله حي بذاته ........... الروح القدس

ويمكن شرح الثالوث بصورة بسيطة أيضاً ولكن من جهة واحدة فقط، فنقول، لو مثلنا الثالوث بزوايا المثلث الثلاثة، فكل زاوية من الثلاثة ليست هى الزاوية الأخرى ولكن كل زاوية من الثلاثة يمكن من خلالها تمثيل المثلث ، فنقول الزاوية أ ب ج تعبيراً عن المثلث بالزاوية ب، ونقول المثلث ب ج أ تعبيرا عن المثلث بالزاوية ج، ونقول المثلث ج أ ب تعبيرا عن المثلث بالزاوية أ، فكل منهم يعبر عن هذا المثل كاملاً حيث أن كل زاوية تكون بين ضلعين وهميين يكونان شكل المثلث وفي نفس الوقت هو مثلث واحد، انا شخصياً مقتنع أنه يمكن شرح الثالوث القدوس بأمثلة، بالطبع ليست مطابقة، ولكنها تقريبية، وأيضاً في شرح وجه واحد من الأوجة وليست كل الأوجة، وهذا رأي شخصي لي، ويوجد آراء أخرى تقول بعدم شرح الثالوث بالأمثلة.


هل الله إتخذ ولد؟!، ما الفرق بين بين أن لله ولد وان الله أتخذ ولد وبين مصطلح " إبن الله "؟، القول بأن الله إتخذ ولد هو قول لا علاقة له بالمسيحيية على الإطلاق، حيث أن اللفظ يقول بأن الله " إتخذ " ولداً، فهذا يعني أنه لم يكن متخذه قبل أن يتخذه وبالطبع هذا ينافي عقيدة المسيحيين، فالمسيح هو إبن الله الوحيد أي من ذات الله ، وهذه الولادة ليست ولادة زمنية بحيث لم يمر أي وقت ولا غير وقت لم يكن فيه الإبنُ إبناً ولا الآبُ آباً، ومن هنا ييظهر الفرق، أما مصطلح " إبن الله " فهو ينفي كل الأنواع المعروفة البشرية للولادة، فهى ولادة غير زمنية ولا جسدانية، الولادة المقصودة هنا هى ولادة من ذات الجوهر في ذات الجوهر أي أن الإبن من جوهر الآب ومولود أقنوميا داخل الجوهر الألهي، هل القرآن يرفض البنوة المسيحيية؟ في الحقيقة القرآن لا يوجد به ولا نص واحد يرفض عقيدة الولادة المسيحيية كما تقول بها المسيحيية، فما يرفضه القرآن هم أن الله يتخذ صاحبة ومنها ولداً، وهذا نتفق فيه معه، فالله لا يفعل هذا الأمر ولا نؤمن بهذا على الإطلاق، فعلام يعترضون؟


هل الثالوث هو ما يطلق عليه البعض" ثالث ثلاثة "؟، في الحقيقة هذا الكلام لا علاقة له بالعقيدة المسيحيية من أي وجه، فالقرآن يقول عن " ثالث ثلاثة " أي " الثالث من ثلاثة " ويقول أن أحد الثلاثة هو " الله " ، وفي مواضع أخرى يشرح أن الثلاثة هم " الله " تزوج " مريم " وأنجب منها " عيسى "، فهل هذا ثالوث المسيحيية؟ أو هل هذا هو فكر الإبن في المسيحيية ؟، هذا الكلام لا علاقة له بالمسيحيية على الإطلاق، فالثالوث المسيحي هو " الآب والإبن والروح القدس" وليس به " زوجة " وليس به لفظ " الله " كأقنوم، وليس به " عيسى "! فما علاقة هذا بنا!، هل القرآن يرفض الثالوث؟ الحقيقة هى " لا " لأن القرآن في كل نصوصه يتكلم عن ثالوث آخر مختلف عن ثالوث المسيحيين المعروف، وبالتالي فلم يتكلم عنه من الأساس وبالتالي لم يرفضه.

ما هى خطة الله لخلاص البشر؟ خلق الله الإنسان وأعطاه وصية أن يأكل من جميع شجر الجنة إلا شجرة واحدة، ولكن الإنسان بغواية الحية قد أكل وسقط فحُكِم عليه بالموت الذي كان قد نبهه الرب له أنه العقوبة في حالة الأكل من الشجرة، ولكنه أكل وأصبح محكوم عليه بالموت، ففي ملء الزمان تجسد الله متأنساً من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم، فهل يؤله المسيحيون إنساناً ويعبدونه؟ أم يعبدون الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟، المسيحيّة لا تعرف تأليه البشر بل هى تعبد الإله الحقيقي وحده، هل الذي تجسد هو " جزء " من الله هو " الإبن "؟ بالطبع لا، فالإبن ليس جزء من الآب، فهو كل الإله وليس قِسم منه، فالذي تجسد هو الله وأقنوم الظهور الإلهي هو أقنوم الإبن، كما كان يظهر في العهد القديم بصور كثيرة، وفي آخر الأيام ظهر لنا آخذاً صورة عبدٍ، فنحن لا نؤله إنساناً بل نُعلن عن ألوهية الإله.


أين قال المسيح انه جاء ليفدينا من الخطية الأصلية؟، ما هى الخطية الأصلية أولاً؟ هل هى خطية الأكل من الشجرة؟ أم هى عصيان أمر الله بالأكل من الشجرة؟ أم هى التكبر؟ الخطية الأصلية هو تعبير يطلق على الفساد للطبيعة البشرية في البداية ، أي في الأصل، فلذلك الرب يسوع المسيح لم يأت لفدينا من خطية آدم وحدها، بل جاء ليطلب ويخلص ما " قد هلك " ، وأتي ليكون لنا " حياة " فلهذا لم يتكلم المسيح عن " الخطية الأصلية " لان من ضمن الخطايا ومن ضمن ما قد هلك ستكون هذه الخطية، فهو يخلص الكل في كل زمان ومكان، كل من آمن به يخلص.

كيف ينسب الكتاب المقدس الذنوب للأنبياء؟، يجب هنا أن نعلم من هم الأنبياء، الأنبياء مثلنا تماماً ، لا يتميزون عنا في أي شيء إلا أمر واحد، وهو أمر الوحي، ففيه فقط هم معصومين، ولكن في غير الوحي غير معصومين، فلماذا ينسب لهم الكتاب المقدس الزنا والكذب ..إلخ ؟ يجب أن نسأل سؤالاً سيوضح لنا ما هو الرد، هل الكتاب المقدس نسب إليهم الخطايا أم ذكر أنهم قد أخطأوا؟ بالفعل قد ذكر انهم اخطأوا، فقد ذكر خطأهم، ليعلمنا أنه كتاب لا يحابي لأي شخص، لانه كتاب القدوس، فلا قداسة لأحد إلا له، فلهذا ذكر ما فعله الأنبياء فعلا ولم يدعِ عليهم ما لم يفعلوه، الغريب والعجيب ان من يعترضون على هذه الخطايا في الكتاب المقدس، الأنبياء لديهم قد أذنبوا أيضاً!!



تحريف الكتاب المقدس!، فكما عرفنا ان الوحي هو تعامل الله مع الانسان باساليب وطرق مختلفة و تظهر في مواهب متعددة و الكتاب المقدس هو الوحي النقل ياي المدون وهو جزء من التقليد المسلم من الرسل القديسين، والكثير من غير المؤمنين ،المسلمين تحديدا يتهمون الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف ولكن دون اي دليل او برهان فالذي لا يستطيع ان يواجه الحقيقة يهرب منها وهذا هو أسلوب الهرب من الحقيقة الواضحة أي الكتاب المقدس ،والشيطان له أسلوب معروف هو التشويش ،فطالما لم يستطع أن يواجه الكتاب المقدس فإنه يقوم بالتشويش على المؤمنين به ، اما إلهنا هو اله سلام ونظام، فهل يُعقل تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ ، الكتاب المقدس هو الجزء المدون من التقليد الرسولي ، والتقليد الشفاهي لا يتعارض مع الكتاب بل يشهد لصحته، وأقوال جميع الاباء من القرن الاول تشهد للكتاب المقدس. 

v هناك 25000 مخطوطة وقصاصة ترجع بعضها للقرن الاول جميعها تشهد للكتاب المقدس فهل يعقل ان يكون التحريف في جميع نسخ الكتاب على مستوى العالم كله ؟
v اليهود والمسيحيون يشهدون لصحة الكتاب المقدس فان حرف طرف منهم شيئ سيفضحه الطرف الاخر فمن الذي حرف الكتاب؟ واين التحريف ؟
v لا يوجد قصاصة ولا مخطوط ولا برديه للانجيل والتوراه الوهمية في اذهان المسلمين فهل يعقل وجود انجيل اخر غير الذي في ايدينا؟
v لا يوجد ما يُقاس عليه بأن الكتاب محرف,, فاين النسخة غير المحرفة التي استدلوا منها على تحريف الكتاب المقدس ليقارنوها بالمخطوطات الموجودة؟
v قد يلجأ البعض الي علم النقد النصي على انه ضد الكتاب المقدس والعكس هو الصحيح فالنقد النصي يشهد لصحة الكتاب المقدس وقد يلجأوا الى الاختلافات بين المخطوطات على انها تحريف وحتى ان سلمنا وجود هذه الاختلافات, فولا اختلاف منهم يضر العقيدة المسيحية بالرغم من كونها اختلافات ترجع الى اخطاء النساخ وليس خطا الوحي، فلا يوجد خطأ نسخي واحد يؤثر على أي عقيدة في المسيحيية، وأنا ( مولكا ) شخصياً درست علم النقد النصي إلى الآن دراسة أستطيع أن اقول عليها مستفيضة جداً وقد تأكد لي قوة هذا الكتاب الجبار، فلا يمكن نقد المسيحيية سواء عن طريق الكتاب المقدس او عن طريق التقليد المقدس، فأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.


سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
28-2-2012​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة الرابعة :*​* 
**للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*


*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الرابعة:  *​*[FONT=&quot]القراءة النقديّة للشبهة*​*[FONT=&quot] 01*​

تكلمنا في المحاضرات السابقة عن بعض الأساسيات اللازمة، والتي سنستخدمها في الردود الفعليّة على الشبهات، واليوم تُعد هذه المحاضرة بداية للجزء الثاني من الدورة وهو الخاص بالتدريب على نقد الشبهة قبل بدء الرد الفعلي، أي أن المطلوب من هذه المحاضرة هو التدريب على القراءة النقدية للشبهة، وهذه الخطوة مهمة جداً ففي البداية ستعرف منها أن أكثر من 85% من شبهات المسلمين لا يرقى لمستوى القراءة أصلاً أي أنك لن تُكمل قراءة الشبهة إن كانت ضمن هذه النِسبة من الشبهات، ومن هنا تظهر اهمية هذه المحاضرة، فنحن في غنى عن الرد على مثل هذه الشبهات الساذجة، لانها بلا قيمة، ولكن لكي نعرف أي من الشبهات تقع داخل هذه النسبة وأيهما لا تقع، لابد ان نتدرب على كيفيّة تقييم الشبهة، في البداية ما هى الشبهة ؟الشبهة هى عبارة عن شيء يراه الآخر سيء في دينك ( انا هنا أتكلم عن المعنى الإصطلاحي للمسيحين ) مثل "التناقض"، "الخطأ العلمي"، "الخطأ التاريخي"، "التحريف"، "القانونية"، "الوهية المسيح"، "الثالوث القدوس"...إلخ، بعد هذا نريد أن نعرف مبدأ الرد على الشبهة، فما هو مبدأ الرد على الشبهات؟، الرد على الشبهات بشكل عام هو مقابلة الفكر الخاطيء بالفكر الصحيح، هذا الفكر الخاطيء يختلف من شخص لشخص، من حيث المادة ( أي محتوى الشبهة ) ومن حيث العمق ( أي تأصيل الشبهة ) ومن حيث الإتساع ( أي مشابكة العلوم المختلفة في بعض ) ومن حيث الدقة ومن حيث الهدف ومن حيث الترتيب ومن حيث العلم ..إلخ، كيف سنتعامل مع هذه الأنواع؟ كلشبهة لها سمات مُعينة لابد أن يعرفها المدافع ثم يستخرجها ثم ينقدها أثناء القراءة، هذه السمات هى :

  [FONT=&quot]1.​العمود الفقري للشبهة : كل شبهة لها هدف واضح صريح ( إلا ما ندر )، مثل التشكيك في ألوهية المسيح أو الثالوث أو قانون الكتاب المقدس ( القانونية ) أو ما إلى ذلك، يجب اولا تحديد هذا العمود، ولعل أحدكم يفكر في أن هذا امراً طبيعيّاً لم يكون هناك حاجة لكتابته في المحاضرة، وهذا خطأ، لماذا؟ لأن المسلمين متخصصون في التشتيت، فتجد موضوع به عمود فقري واحد وتجد معه مواضيع جانبية لا علاقة لها بهذا الموضوع أو خيالات أو أوهام أو آراء ولعدم التشتيت يجب أن يعرف كل مِنّا ما هى الشبهة التي يرد عليها تحديداً في هذا الموضوع.
  [FONT=&quot]2.​​التفريق بين الأدلة والإقتباسات، هناك فرق بين "الدليل" و "الإقتباس" وهذه نقطة هامة وخطيرة، كما قلنا أن المصادر القانونية في الكنيسة – إلى الآن في الدورة – هى شقي التقليد ( المنقول شفاهاً والمنقول كتابةً )، وفقاً لهذا التعريف فإن كل ما عاداه هو قابل للفحص، بمعنى هل الإستشهاد – مثلا – بكلام قاله "الدكتور" كذا أو "القمص" كذا، أو "القس" كذا أو حتى - في بعض الأحيان – "القديس" كذا في غير التقليد، هو امر مُلزم؟ بالطبع لا، كل هذه الكتابات مع الأهمية القصوى العظمى الأساسية لكتابات الآباء، فهى تُعرض على التقليد الرسولي ومع الخط العام للآباء، لنرى هل هذا تفسيراً منفرداً أو مخالفاً ( اتكلم هنا عن الكل إلا الآباء ) أم ان هذا التفسير هو التفسير المُنتشر والمقبول في كل أرجاء الكنيسة ( العالمية )؟ إن كان منتشراً – بالادلة – في كل أرجاء الكنيسة فهو دليل، وإن كان غير منتشر في الكل فهو إستشهاد يخص فكر شخصي او فكر مجتمعي، وبالتالي فلا مشكلة في رفضه، فمثلاً عندما يأتي لي شخص ويقول " أنت تخالف كلام القمص الذي قال ... "، فماذا لو كان رأيه غير صحيحاً في وجهة نظري؟ الرد هو : الرفض، لماذا ؟ لانه ليس ملزم لي، لماذا؟ لأنه خارج التقليد، ربما يفهم البعض بالخطأ أني اتكلم عن تفاسير الآباء، هذا الكلام لم اقله وهو خاطيء، انا اتكلم عن التفاسير في غير العقيدة، مثلاً، عندما يكون هناك زمن ما في مجتمع ما كانت فيه العادة هى أرتداء ما يشبه الحجاب على الشعر بالنسبة للمرأة، ونجد ان قديس ما أمرَ بإرتداء هذا الحجاب، فهل يحق لمسلم أن يستشهد بهذا القول لهذا القديس لنرتدي هذا الحجاب كأمر من قديس؟ بالطبع لا يحق، لماذا؟ لان هذا أمر مجتمعي بحت ولأن " كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق. كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء " فالقيد هنا هو "الموافقة" و "عدم التسلط" وأيضاً لأن التقليد المكتوب يقول لنا " امتحنوا كل شيء. تمسكوا بالحسن "، فالمسيحيّة لا تعرف تأليه البشر ولا تعرف العصمة المطلقة الآباء، لماذا انا تكلمت هنا عن الآباء؟ لكي تعرفوا أنه إذا كانت كتابات الآباء في الأمور المجتمعية ينبغي عرضها على التقليد فكم وكم كتابات "العالم" فلان، أو "القس" أو "القمص" أو "البطريرك" ..إلخ، فالحياة المسيحية بسيطة ولا يتسلط علينا شيء ( إلا التقليد بالطبع فهو إيماننا القويم )، لماذا كتبت هذه النقطة من الأساس؟!، كتبتها لأني وجدت بعض المسيحين يجدون حرجاً في رفض إقتباس قدّمه مسلم من أحد هذه "الألقاب" فهو يظن – أي المسلم – أن طالما الإقتباس مسبوقاً بأحدى هذه الألقاب فهو "حجة على النصراني"!، وهذا كلام خاطيء تماماً كما اوضحنا، السبب الثاني هو أني وجدت بعضً آخر يقتنع بالإقتباس طالما قدّمه "لقب" وبالطبع هذا خطأ آخر كما قلنا يستغله المسلم في الحوار ويجب علينا معرفته، ما هى أهمية هذه النقطة للإطالة فيها هكذا؟ أهميتها وببساطة أنك ستجد شبهات بكاملها قامت على إقتباس من أحدى هذه المصادر مع ندرة الإستشهاد بالآباء لأن الإستشهاد بهم من قبل المسلم سينهي على الشبهة أثناء كتابته لها!

  [FONT=&quot]3.​​ليس من حق المسلم التفسير!، هذه نقطة تكلمنا عنها سابقاً، وهى أن المسيحي من حقه التفسير مادام لم يعارض التقليد بشقيهِ لكن المسلم ليس من حقه التفسير في الأساس، فهو ليس كتابته، وهو خصم حواري ومُغرِض، ومن هنا ما الذي يجب ملاحظته أثناء قراءة الشبهة؟ أي تفسير شخصي لمسلم هو غير قابل للنقاش أصلاً، حتى ولو كان صحيحاً فالمبدأ هو أن تستشهد بما يخصني وليس أن تفسر على هواك، ومن هنا يجب الإلتفات إلى هذه التفاسير الشخصية بغرض طلب تأكيدها من مصادر مسيحيّة ويكون هذا هو الحد الادنى الذي يبدأ على أساسه الحوار وليس إضاعة الوقت في تفسير شخصي لمسلم، هذا المبدأ مهم للغاية، ويجب على المدافع ألا يمر عليه ويتساهل فيه، فلا ضرر إن إستمر الحوار لسنوات ولكن أن يكون مفيد، ولن يكون مفيداً بالتفسيرات الشخصية للمسلم، لماذا؟ دعونا نفترض، المسلم قام بالتفسير، وانت قمت بالتفسير، من الذي يحكم في صحة التفسير؟ في هذه الحالة طالما أن المسلم لم يستعن أصلا بالتقليد ولا بالآباء ولا بالبطارقة ولا بالأساقفة ولا بالقمامصة والقسوس ولا بالعلماء، فهو قد رفض الحوار العلمي أساسا وبالتالي فلا غاية من الحوار إلا ضياع الوقت وهذه تسمى مناقشات غبية والتقليد المقدس المكتوب قد نهى عنها، كيف سيساعدنا هذا بشكل عملي على المستوى القريب والبعيد ؟ على المستوى القريب سيساعدنا في الرد على أكبر كم من الشبهات في زمن قياسي صغير، لانه كما قلت ان الغالبية من الشبهات تكون هكذا وبالتالي، مجرد طلب الدليل ينهي الشبهة تماماً، وأما على المستوى البعيد، فهو سيجعل المسلم نفسه أكثر علمية وأكاديمية ومنطقية وبحثية وبالتالي لن يكتب مثل هذه الشبهات الساذجة، فلن يقتص صورة من هنا ويقوم بتلوينها ليخدع بها البسطاء، بل سيعرف أصول البحث العلمي الحر.

  [FONT=&quot]4.     [/FONT]مراد طارح الشبهة، كل من يكتب شبهة له غرض مُعيّن، وكلهم لهم غرض كبير ثابت، وهذا الغرض هو إثبات أن المسيحيّة ليست هى "الديانة" الصحيح – بحسب فكره -، هنا يجب التعامل مباشرة مع هذا الـ"غرض"، فإن رددت على الشبهة في هذا الغرض فقط فأنت أنهيت على الشبهة، مثلاً، شبهة ان مجمع نيقيّة هو من قام بـ"تأليه" الرب يسوع المسيح، يمكن ان تجد شبهة تتكلم في وقائع المجمع وما الذي دار فيه، وإقتباس من هنا ومن هناك وتلوين من هنا وهناك وقول لهذا وذاك، [FONT=&quot]لكن[/FONT]، ما الغرض من كل هذا؟، هذا هو الدافع وراء كتابة هذه الشبهة حتى وإن كانت مكتوبة في آلاف الصفحات، لكن لها غرض رئيسي تريد أن تصل له، ومن هنا، فالغرض هو ان المسيح لم يكن إلها وقام المجمع بتاليهه، فهنا على سبيل المثال، كيف يمكن الرد من منطلق "مراد طارح الشبهة"؟ الرد يكون بعكس ما أراده صاحب الشبهة وبأضعف الإقتباسات، بكلمات أخرى، أليس هو يريد أن يثبت أن المسيح لم يكن إلها قبل مجمع نيقية؟ حسناً، سأثبت أنا بإستخدام " الإقتباسات " في إثبات أن المسيح كان هو الإله قبل مجمع نيقية بل ومن وقائع مجمع نيقية نفسها أو في كتابة بحث عن لاهوت المسيح بل مجمع نيقية، وبهذا يكون كل "بحثه" لا قيمه له لان مراد البحث تم الرد عليه.

  [FONT=&quot]5.    [/FONT]إستخراج الإستشهادات او الأدلة من البحث، هذه النقطة مهمة في بدايات المدافع المسيحي، فغالبا ما تكون الشبهات الإسلامية عبارة عن "حشو" لا قيمة له في اي شيء، ويتم كتابة شبهة طويلة عريضة مبنية على "إستشهادين" او أكثر  ، ولكن يتم كتابة قبل وبعد كل إستشهاد مجموعة من الكلمات التي توجه عقل القاريء لفهم الإقتباس بطريقة مُعينة يريدها صاحب الشبهة، ومن هنا يجب على الكل في البداية التدريب على إستخراج الإستشهادات ثم قراءتها بمفردها أو التوجه مباشرة داخل الشبهة إلى الإقتباسات هذه، ثم إعادة قراءة الشبهة، وغالبا الذي يحدث بعد هذه العملية هو سؤال المسلم " من قال لك أن هذا الإقبتاس يعني كذا ؟ " سأخبركم بشيء طريق، منذ عدة سنوات كان المسلم لا يجرؤ أن يذهب لتفسير مسيحي ليقتبس منه لأن التفسير المسيحي في الغالب لن يضع ما يريده المسلم لأنه ما يريده المسلم هو شيء خاطيء وبالتالي لن يجده في أغلب التفاسير، ومع تقدمنا العلمي الكبير ( أقصد المسيحيين فقط ) إضطروا للإستشهاد بتفاسير المسيحيين ولكن فعلوا أشياء طريقة جداً ستجدوها بانفسكم، فعلى سبيل المثال، أصبحوا لا يفهمون التفسير نفسه! أي انهم يحتاجون لتفسير لتفسير التفسير الذي يُفسّر الكتاب المقدس! أو أنهم يقومون ببتر التفسير نفسه بما يوافق هواهم! صدقوني هذا يحدث بالفعل! وهذا ما يدفعنا للحصول على الكتب التي يستشهدون بها حتى نرى السياق العام للفهم وهل قاموا ببتر أي جزء من التفسير ام لا.

  [FONT=&quot]6.   [/FONT]عدم التخصص!، وهذا خطأ شائع يقع فيه كلهم إلا نسبة قليلة جداً، حيث يقومون بالإستشهاد بـ" أسقف " مثلاً على شيء في علم النقد النصي فمع تقديرنا لرتبته الكنسية الكهنوتية ولكن هذه الرتبة للرعاية وليست للتقييم العلمي، فما علاقة " القس " فلان أو " القمص " أو الأسقف " أو " البابا " فلان بالنقد النصي كعلم خاص؟ أو بالقانونية؟ من هنا يأتي عامل " التخصصية "، وربما يتضح لدى الأقباط أكثر، فعلى سبيل المثال، كيف يصبح الشخص كاهناً؟ او كيف يصبح الشخص راهباً ؟ أو كيف يصبح الراهب " أسقفا "؟ أو كيف يصبح الراهب أو الأسقف " بطريركا "؟ هل بسبب علمه!! هل الرتب الكهنوتية هى رتب علمية بحسب الشهادات والمعرفة العلمية ام انها درجات كنسيّة رعوية خدمية؟ فمثلا، الشخص يتم إنتخابه من شعب الكنيسة ليكون " قسّاً " فهل إختاروه لأنه " عالم " أم لصفات أخرى رعوية؟ هل الشخص عندما يريد ان يعيش في حياة الرهبنة ويتم قبوله كراهب، هل يقبلونه لانه من فطاحل العلماء!!؟ وهل عندما يختار ليكون أسقفاً هل يكون هذا لأنه نبغ في العلوم وحصل على شهادات عالمية .. إلخ؟ بالطبع لا، فإذا كان الجواب هو " لا " فكيف يستدل المسلم بكلامهم علينا بحجة انهم ذو " لقب "..! فهل اللقب دليل؟ أو هل اللقب يعطي "عصمة" لكلمات صاحب هذا اللقب؟!، بالطبع لا، ومن هنا فلا أهمية ضرورية للقبول بقول " اللقب " مادام غير متخصص.





سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
7-3-2012​ ​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

*رجاء الضغط على Like الموجودة أعلى الموضوع لنشر الموضوع على الفيس بوك ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة الخامسة :*​* 
**للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*



*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الرابعة:  *​*[FONT=&quot]القراءة النقديّة للشبهة*​*[FONT=&quot] 02*​

تكلمنا في المحاضرة السابقة عن بعض النقاط المهمة التي يجب ان نتحلى بها أثناء قراءة الشبهة، واليوم سنتكلم عن بعض الأمور الاخرى اللازمة قبل البدء في الرد وسنضع هذه الأمور على هيئة عناويين جانبية.

الدقة وعدم التشتت، كنت أمس في حوار مع احد الأشخاص من غير المسيحيين ووجدته في البداية يستشهد بنصوص من كتاب للبابا شنودة ويقول بعدها " البابا شنودة يقول أن اللاهوت مات "! فدخل أحد المسيحيين وبدأ يقول له أن النصوص لا " تعني " ما تقله بأن البابا قال ان " اللاهوت مات " وكانوا على هذا الحال منذ3 ايام تقريباً هو يدعي ان البابا قال " اللاهوت مات " والمسيحيين يجيبوه بأن النصوص هذه لا تعني ذلك المعنى، فدخلت انا وبدأت الحوار معه، هل تتوقعون كيف بدأت الحوار معه؟ لم أبدأ معه بأن افسر له ان أقوال البابا هذه لا تعني ان " اللاهوت مات " ، لا، لم يحدث هذا، بل سألته سؤالا بسيطاً وقلت له، إستخرج من كتاب البابا شنودة نص حرفي يقول فيه "اللاهوت مات" فظل يهرب من السؤال ووضع نفس النصوص التي وضعها قبل دخولي للحوار والتي تعني – بحسب وجهة نظره – أن اللاهوت مات! فلم التفت اليها ووضعت له نفس السؤال فظل يهرب ولا يجيب، فلم التفت إليه وكررت له السؤال، أكثر من 50 مرة!، هذه القصة أشرح لكم ما اريد التركيز عليه فيها..

أولاً: الدقة، كان يمكنني هنا أن أشرح له ان فهمه خاطيء وان هذا الكلام لا يعني ان اللاهوت مات – كما تخيل هو – ولكنه لن يقبل شرحي طالما أنه يفهم الكلام بطريقة معينة خاطئة، لذا كان من الواجب ان أفهمه وأحاصره حوارياً بأن يأتي لي بالنص الحرفي من كلام البابا بدون أن يفهم نصوص أخرى على انها تعطي هذا المعنى (وهذا خطأ)، فهنا هو تعلم درس الدقة ولن يكرر هذا الأسلوب مرة أخرى إلا مع مسيحي متساهل يجيبه رغم خطأه، فلكي أُسس له علم صحيح وأعلمه لابد ان انزع عنه الأخطاء التي يقع فيها، وفي حالة الأعضاء الذين يشعرون انهم "أقوياء" خصيصاً، لأنه اتى بفهم مسبق يعتقد انه "صحيح".


ثانياً: عدم التشتت، ربما أثناء حوارك يحدث أن غير المسيحي يحاول تشتيتك بذكر لك شبهات أخرى داخل الحوار الأول، هنا يجب ألا ترد عليها إلا عندما تنتهي من الشبهة الأولى، مع ملاحظة ان أغلب هذه الشبهات تكون سهلة إلى حد التفاهة، وهذا يكون مُتِعَمّد بسبب تشتيت المسيحي عن السؤال الاول او الشبهة الاولى وإدخاله في عديد من الشبهات والتي في النهاية حتى لو اجبت عليها كلها عزيزي المسيحي لن يشعر هو بأنه تم الرد عليه لأن كل شبهة يتكلم فيها في شبهات اخرى وكل شبهة من الشبهات الأخرى يتكلم فيها في شبهات أخرى ..وهكذا، فلا فائدة من الحوار له ومن الخطأ ان تجيبه فلن يدرك الإجابة لأنه يحمل إليك عديد من الشبهات، وأيضاً لن تشعر انت نفسك بالفائدة الحوارية من هذا الحوار بل ستشعر بإجهاد فقط وعدم اهمية لهذه الحوارات، وهذا لا نريده فأمامنا شبهات نريد أن نرد عليها.

الإنضباط الحواري، عندما تتحاور مع شخص ويكون كلامه لا يوجد به إلا سباب، سواء لك او لدينك او لأحد الرتب الكنسية أو لشخص المسيح نفسه، فلا تكمل الحوار مهما كان إلا بإعتذار المسيء وعدم تكرار هذا الفعل مرة أخرى وفي حالة تكراره عليك بمغادرة الحوار لأننا لا يجب ان نتحاور في حوار به هذه الألفاظ أو هذه الأفعال، من ضمن هذا الإنضباط أن ترفض ان يحاورك شخص كلامه عبارة عن "هههههههه" بدون ردود او مناقشة موضوعية تهتم بالموضوع المثار حوله النقاش، ربما يسألني شخص ويقول ما فائدة هذه النصائح في الدورة؟، والرد يعرفه كل ذي خبرة في هذا المجال، فالفكرة لا تكمن في إحترام نفسك ودينك والرتب الكنسية او الكتاب المقدس والمسيح فقط، لا، الفكرة تكمن في ان من يفعل هذه الأشياء لا يكون شخصية تهتم بالحوار ولا بخلاص نفسها من الجحيم الأبدي، وهذا هدف اللاهوت الدفاعي كله، هو الدفاع عن العقيدة التي توصل البشر للخلاص الأبدي الذي بيسوع المسيح وحده والحوار مع من يبحثون عن خلاصهم، فإن رايت الحوار يتجه إلى هذا المنحنى فلا تكمله وإستثمر وقتك في ردود على شبهات أخرى في أبحاث أو ردود على أشخاص أخرى تستحق وقتك، فالعمر قصير وأمامنا مهمات ليست بصغيرة، فحافظ على وقتك الذي ستُسأل عنه وإستخدمه في خلاص النفوس.

عدم الشخصنة، يحاول أغلب غير المسيحيين الشخصنة، بوصفك جاهل او بوصفك لا تعرف عقيدتك أو خلاف ذلك من الامور التي قد تثيرك وتجعلك غير مرتاحٍ في ردك أو في الحوار بشكل عام، هنا يجب الإنتباه لامر هام، قد يكثر عدد من يطرحون الشبهة، وقد يصل لآلاف، لكن المهم ليس هو عدد الذين يطرحون الشبهة الواحدة، بل المهم هو هل يوجد جديد عند من يطرح الشبهة؟ فعندما تدخل حواراً لا داعي – خصوصا في بداياتك في الردود – أن تلتفت لمحاولة شخصنة غير المسيحي للحوار وأن تُركز على الأفكار التي يطرحها في الشبهة وترد عليها بموضوعية ايضاً، ففي هذا ردٌ على من أثار الشبهة ومن سيثيرها فيما بعد، لاننا رددنا على الشبهة نفسها والتي سيكررها الآخر فيما بعد، أما في حالة الشخصنة فسوف ترد على كل شخص يطرح الشبهة وهذا مضيعة للوقت والجهد، نقطة أخرى، عندما تتحاور مع عدم أشخاص في نفس الوقت، لا تركز عليهم جميعاً لان كل شخص له عقلية وأسلوب وشبهات، فيجب ان تأخذ شبهة شخص واحد ثم عند النهاية تعود للآخر وهكذا، وسترى أثناء الحوار أن الآخرين الذين أجّلْتهُم للنهاية يحاولون الشخصنة والتشتيت لجعلك تنزلق في الشخصنة والتشتيت ولكن لا تتأثر بهذا الضغط وإجعل عينك لا ترى إلا هدفك والذي هو شبهة الشخص الذي إخترته للرد عليه دون ان تلتفت للآخرين.

إلى هنا نكون قد إنتهينا من الملاحظات التي علينا مراعاتها عند قراءة الشبهة أو الحوار مع شخص ما والتي تذكرتها إلى الآن، والآن علينا ان نعرف كيف نفكر في بدء الرد عند قراءة شبهة ما أو حوار ما لشخص ما.

توضيح نقاط الخلاف، في البداية يجب ان تعرف ما هى نقاط الخلاف الأساسية للشبهة والتي سوف نرد عليها فيما بعد، ويتم فتحت ملف[FONT=&quot]doc​ او تكتب في ورقة خارجية عناصر الشبهة التي سترد عليهافيما بعد أو التي عليك البحث فيها أو مناقشتها مع أحد الأساتذة لأخذ رأيهم او لخبرتهم في هذه الامور، هذه الخطوة مهمة لعدم تشتيتك في وسط الكلام الكثير الذي ليس له أهمية في الشبهة فكما قلنا ان الشبهة يكون لها اهداف واضحة وعمود فقري واضح، فلكي يكون ردك على كل النقاط لابد ان يتم إيضاح كل هذه النقاط، وانا خصيصا أميل إلى أسلوب جمع كل النقاط في كل الشبهات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع ثم ترتيبها ثم تكوين مشهد للرد في عقلي وكيف سيسير الرد ثم أرد رداً على كل ما أثير في هذا الموضوع لأُنهي على الشبهة نفسها.

الإتجاة لتفاسير، عندما تقرأ الشبهة وترى شيء لا تفهمه في الشبهة أو شيء تعترض عليه في تفسير غير المسيحي للنص، إتجه للتفاسير وإقرأ ما قالته هذه التفاسير، وإن لم تجد شيء في التفاسير تريد فهمه فتوجه لأحد الأساتذة لسؤالهم عما تريده.

إتجاة الرد، يجب ان يكون الرد على الشبهة، بداية من الفكرة الأساسية إلى الأفكار الفرعية، فالفكرة الأساسية لو تم الرد عليها رد قوي مُحكَم ستنتهى معها الأفكار الفرعية، بل ويمكن ان يكون الرد على النقطة الاساسية ردا على النقاط الفرعية، فيجب أن يتعود كل مِنّا على قراءة نقدية للشبهة فهى ستريحنا جداً فيما بعد.

عدم الرهبة، يجب على كل مسيحي أن يعرف أمراً هاماً، أن الغالبية العظمى القصوى ( أقول هذا لأني لا احب التعميم على الرغم من إمكانية أن تكون كل الشبهات بالفعل ) من الشبهات تم الرد عليها مرارا، فيجب على أي مسيحي ألا يخشى من أي شبهة، فكل شبهة ضعيفة ويوجد من يردها بل يفتتها ويعوزك فقط البحث عن الرد او الرد بنفسك او دراسة الموضوع، فعدم الرهبة ستجعلك تركز بهدوء، أقول هذا لأن هناك مسيحيّن يخشون من السؤال أو يتشككون بمجرد طرح الأسئلة عليهم، ينبغي ألا يكون موجودا هذا الخوف، فكل الشبهات لها رد. 

لا تنقل رداً لشخص لم تفهمه، عندما يسألك شخص عن شبهة معينة فبدلا ان تبحث وتضع له اللينك، فإبحث وإقرأ وإفهم وخد وقتك في الفهم ثم أعطه اللينك لكي لو سألك في الرد تستطيع المناقشة فيه.


لاتبدأمنالصفر، تقريبا لا يوجد شبهة إلا وتم الرد عليها، وما يحدث هو إما أن يكون الشخص الذي قام بالرد يوجد في رده ثغرات يستغلها المسلم في التشكيك مرة أخرى، او يوجد رد على هذا الرد أو أن يكون هناك نقاط جديدة لم تكن مطروحة في الشبهة القديمة وبالتالي لم يرد عليها، فكل المطلوب منك هو دراسة هذا الرد القديم، والبحث عن ردود اخرى وجمع هذه الردود في رد واحد ثم أن تبدأ ردك في النقاط الجديدة او سد الثغرات إن كانت هناك ثغرات، والبحث عن كل الكتابات الموجهة في هذه الشبهة من المسلمين وتلخصيها في نقاط محددة والرد عليها بكل قوة، لكن لا تبدأ من الصفر بالرد، بل إبدأ من حيث إنتهى الشخص السابق.





سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
12-3-2012​ ​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

*تسجيل عودة ومتابعة بعد تغيب قصير واملى ان يستعيد الكل نشاطه بعد الظروف اللى احنا كلنا بنمر بيها دلوقتى ويصبح نياحة ابينا البطريرك دفعة جديدة لاستمرار عصر النهضة المسيحية اللى بدا ونستمر فيه.......
لكم خالص تعازى روح الله القدوس المسكوب بداخلنا والمسيح يختار الصالح لشعبه  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة السادسة:*

*للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*​
*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة السادسة:  **[FONT=&quot]أقسام الشبهات والغرض منها**[FONT=&quot]01[/FONT]*

تحدثنا في المحاضرات السابقة عن بعض الإيمانيات الاساسية التي ستساعدنا في الرد على نوع معين من الشبهات أو الأسئلة وتحدثنا ايضا عن كيفية قراءة الشبهة بعين نقدية وكيفية تحليلها وإستكشاف نقاط الضعف والقوة بها وكيفية إستخراج الاخطاء أثناء القراءة، وكيفية تكوين عقل نقدي وعين نقدية، واليوم سنبدأ مرحلة جديدة وستكون هى المرحلة الأخيرة قبل التطبيق العملي، وهذه المرحلة اليوم ستكون عن أقسام الشبهات وتعلم كيف يجب ان يفكر العقل عندما يقرأ أي نوع من هذه الشبهات، بداية من الذهاب إلى "من" وصولا إلى تمام الرد، ودعونا نبدأ.

لاهوت المسيح، هذه الشبهات مهما كثرت فهى من منبع واحد وفكرة واحدة ولها هدف واحد، هذا النوع من الشبهات أنا أعشقه، حيث أنه تخصصي الأول وأحبه كثيراً، هذا النوع من الشبهات لا يحتاج إندفاع في الرد، خصوصا للأخوة والأخوات الجدد في مجال الدفاعيات، فيجب –كما قلنا – فهم ما يرمي إليه السائل أو طارح الشبهة قبل الرد، هذا الأمر قد يكون صعباً أو غير عملي في البداية، لكن بعد فترة ستجدون أنفسكم مع تكرار الشبهات في هذا الموضوع، تعرفون كيف وبماذا تبدأون في الرد على مثل هذا الكلام، يوجد طرق أساسية للرد على هذا الموضوع بشكل عام:

الطريق الأول: التفسيري
في هذا الطريق لابد قبل البدء أن يكون العضو المسيحي يعرف نصا أو أكثر (2 ، 3 ، 4 ..إلخ) ويكون هذا النص مؤيَد بعدد ضخم جداً من أقوال الآباء والعلماء ورجال الكنيسة الذين يتكلمون العربية، بعد هذا يتم طرح هذا النص فقط، ثم تفسيره بواسطة العضو المسيحي بحيث يكون هذا التفسير هو الذي يقول به الآباء والعلماء، ولكن لا نضع الآباء والعلماء في البداية بل نضع تفسيرنا نحن على أساسهم، وفي هذه الحالة سيقوم العضو غير المسيحي بالإعتراض ويقول تفسيره الشخصي، وهنا يبدأ ما قلناه في المحاضرات السابقة، حيث يُمنع منعا باتاً أن يفسر غير المسيحي الكتاب المقدس، وأيضاً يجب الثبات على هذا الموقف وعدم التشتت عنه، فمهما حدث وطال الحوار فهذا مبدأ للحوار العلمي الصحيح، فلا تتخلوا عنه، ربما يحدث في هذه الأحيان أن يقول لكم العضو غير المسيحي أنك انت ايضاً قمت بتفسير "النص" من عندك، وهنا سيندفع أغلبكم لطرح التفاسير! وهذا خطأ، حيث أنك تملك أفضلية كونك مسيحي، فالمسيحي له أحقية عن غير المسيحي لتفسير كتابه ( بالطبع بما لا يخالف التقليد كما قلنا ) فحتى تفسيرك الشخصي طالما لم يخالف التقليد فهو مسموح به كونك انت مسيحي وتفسر كتابك، لكن هو غير مسيحي فتفسيره غير مقبول حتى وإن كان صحيحاً في بعض الأحيان، فالمبدأ ثابت، على كلٍ فلنعُد، بعد طرحك لتفسيرك عليك بطلب "دليل" يضاد تفسيرك أنت (المبني أصلاً على الآباء والعلماء) وتلزمه بوضع هذا الـ"دليل"، وهنا غالبا ما يتهرب غير المسيحي وإن لم يتهرب سيضع كلاماً بدون أدلة، فكرر له طلبك للدليل، فإن وضع ( وهذا إحتمال ضعيف ) فإبدأ أنت بوضع أضعف تفسير لديك (وغالبا ما تكون التفاسير العربية) ويكون تفسير واحد فقط وليس أكثر، ثم طالبه بوضع دليل ينافي هذا الدليل وبالطبع لا يكون من مخُيلته بل من تفسير مسيحي معتمد، وبالطبع لأن النص الذي إخترته أنت من البداية كان سبب إختيارك له – كما ذكرنا - " _يكون هذا النص مؤيَد بعدد ضخم جداً من أقوال الآباء والعلماء ورجال الكنيسة الذين يتكلمون العربية_ " فمن الطبيعي أنه حتى إن وجد كتب تقول بما يريد ستكون قليلة جداً وانت سيكون معك ادلة اقوى واعمق وأكثر، ثم تباعاً تضع له تفسير فآخر فآخر، وإن لم تحتاج لأقوال الآباء فلا تضعها وإبدأ بالتفاسير الأضعف فالأقوى فالأقوى.

الطريق الثاني: الحرفي
بعض من غير المسيحيّن يتشدقون بالـ"حرف"، هؤلاء أيضاً لهم نوع من الرد ولكن يجب على من يستخدمه أن يكون له خبرة أكبر قليلاً في كيفية إدارة الحوار وطول "النَفَس" وعدم الملل سريعاً، هنا في هذه الطريقة يجب أن نسأل المحاور غير المسيحي أصلاً هل تريد دليل حرفي بمعنى انك هل تريد دليل سنسير فيه بالمنطق الحرفي؟ فإن وافق سنعطيه نصا حرفياً، قد يكون هذا النص أصلا له معنى روحي أعمق يفسره الآباء والعلماء بهذا التفسير الروحي وليس الحرفي وقد يكون هذا التفسير مخالفا للتقليد المقدس ولكن نحن الآن نستخدمه من باب الحوار وليس الإيمان بهذا التفسير الحرفي له، فعلى سبيل المثال (وهذا المثال كررته مرات قبل الآن)، النصوص الموجودة في بشارة القديس متى، فإن ذهبنا إلى ( متى 4: 1 ) " ثم أصعد _يسوع_ إلى البرية من الروح _ليجرب_ من إبليس "، إذن، هنا، حرفيا، من المُجَرَّب؟ حسب النص حرفياً هو "يسوع"، وهذا ممتاز، نذهب إلى ( متى 4: 7 ) " قال له يسوع: «مكتوب أيضا: _لا تجرب الرب إلهك_» " هنا نجد أن النص حرفيا يقول "لا تجرب الرب إلهك"، أي أن "يسوع" قال "لا تجرب الرب إلهك" في الوقت الذي يقول فيه النص أن "يسوع" هو الذي يجَُرّب، إذن، من هنا حرفياً ، فيسوع هو "الرب إلهه" أي إله الشيطان أي انه هو الإله، على الرغم من ان هذا النص له تفسير مختلف تماماً عن هذا المعنى وأعتقد انكم جميعا تعرفوه، ولكن هنا ستجدوا غير المسيحي يحاول تفسيره بأي شكل آخر، فما عليك أنت إلا رفض التفسير كلياً لأننا إتفقنا من البداية على إستخدام النصوص الحرفية فلا مجال لأي تفسير، هذه الطريقة يتم تطبيقها فقط كرد فعل وليس فعل، بمعنى أن يكون هناك شخص يسألك، وتكون انت المجيب وليس العكس، وهذه الطريقة يمكن تطبيقها مع نصوص أخرى أيضاً، ولكن يجب التبه إلى أن هذه الطريقة نقدية بحتة، بمعنى أنه لابد على من يستخدمها أن يكون ذا طابع نقدي قوي وليس شخص يريد إنتهاء الحوار بسرعة.

الطريق الثالث: الطريق الكتابي
هذا الطريق سهل ومُمتع في نفس الوقت وانا أحبه جداً رغم أني لا استخدمه كثيراً، فمثلاً يأتي إليك شخص ويقول لك "أين قال المسيح أنا الله فأعبدوني؟" فتقوم أن بوضع نص لا يكون المسيح هو المتكلم به من فمه في فترة التجسد، فمثلا تضع نص من أي رسالة أو من سفر الأعمال أو الرؤيا أو حتى من كلام البشائر الأربعة، فستجد أن غير المسيحي يقول لك ان هذا ليس كلام المسيح بل كلام "بولس" أو "متى" أو "يوحنا" ..إلخ،فيكون الرد هنا بتذكير غير المسيحي أن كل الكتاب المقدس بعهديه هو كلام المسيح لأن المسيح هو الإله، والكتاب المقدس هو كلام الإله فحتى كلام المسيح نفسه في البشائر الأربعة مثلا نقله إلينا "الرسل" فكل الكتاب نقله لنا الأنبياء أو الرسل، فلا حجة في قبول بعض كلام الرسل على لسان المسيح ورفض كلام الرسل أيضاً، فكل الكتاب قد كتبه (كعامل بشري) الرُسل فغير منطقي أن أرفض كلام الرسل في أجزاء وأقبل كلام الرسل في أجزاء أخرى، ومن هنا فيكون كل قول يؤكد لاهوت المسيح من كل الكتاب مسموح به حوارياً.

الطريق الثالث: طريق الصِلة
هذا الطريق يعتمد في الأساس على أساليب دفاعية يمكن إستخدامها هجومياً (أي إثباتاً)، بكلمات أخرى، فعندما يأتي إليك شخص ويقول لك "الآب مذكور عنه حرفيا "الله الآب" ولكن الإبن غير مذكور عنه هذا اللفظ مطلقاً" أو يقول لك "أين قيل عن الإبن لفظة "الله الإبن"؟" فتقول له مثلاً أن طالما الآب قيل عنه أنه "الله الآب" فقد قيل عن الإبن والروح القدس كذلك، بسبب أن الإبن هو في حضن الآب وأن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب، فعندما يتم إطلاق لفظة الألوهية على "الآب" فقد تم إطلاقها أيضاً على الأقنومين الآخرين لأن الأقنومين الأخرين غير منفصلين عن الآب، فإعطاء أي أقنوم لقب "الله" يكون إعطاء للأقنومين الآخرين، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى، على سبيل المثال، يتم ربط الأقانيم ببعضها حوارياً، بمعنى أن يأتي إليك شخص من غير المسيحيين فيثبت لك أي صفة للآب، فتقوم أنت بطلب المزيد من الصفات وفي نهاية عرضه لما يسميه "صفات الله الآب" قدم له نص واحد، مثلاً "أنا والآب واحد" أو " كل ما للآب هو لي "وقل له أن كل ما قدمته عن الآب هو أيضاً عن الإبن كذلك، بإختصار، هذا الطريق يتلخص في ربط كل الصفات بالأقانيم الثلاثة، فما يطلقه غير المسيحي على أي أقنوم جوهرياً هو للأقانيم الأخرى أيضاً.


الطريق الرابع: طريق النقد
يعتمد هذا الطريق على قلب (عكس) المسار الفكري للحوار، فمثلاً تقول انت "لماذا المسيح ليس هو الله؟" ومن هنا تبدأ المحاورة الفكرية، فمثلا أحد الردود سيكون "لأنه إنسان"، فيكون ردك "نعم هو إنسان، ولكن لماذا المسيح ليس هو الله؟"، رد آخر يقول "لأنه لا يستطيع ان يعمل من نفسه شيئاً" فيكون ردك "نعم، لا يستطيع ان يفعل من نفسه شيئاً لأنه غير منفصل عن الآب والروح القدس، فلا يوجد شيء يفعله أي أقنوم منفصلاً عن الأقانيم الأخرى" رد آخر يقول "لأنه لا يعلم الساعة" فيكون ردك "قال هذا عندما كان في فترة إخلاء المجد وليس بحسب مجده الألهي"، وهكذا، بإختصار، هذه الطريقة تعتمد على الرد على مبررات غير المسيحي في عدم ألوهية المسيح، هذه الطريقة تخرج عنها طريقة اخرى لها فكرة مقاربة لها ولكن تطبيق مختلف قليلاً، وهى أن تقوم انت بوضع نص وتقوم بطلب هذا النص لأي إنسان بشكل حرفي، بكلمات أخرى، قم بوضع نص مثل "أنا والآب واحد" ثم قبل أي نقاش أو اي حوار بأي شكل" أطلب منه أن يحضر لك أي شخص آخر في الكتاب المقدس قال عن نفسه "أنا والآب واحد" غير المسيح، وبعدها مباشرة قل له "طالما ان الآب ذُكر عنه "الله الآب" والمسيح قال "أنا والآب واحد" إذن فقد قال "أنا والله واحد"، وعليه فالمسيح هو الله" ستجد غير المسيحي هنا يقول لك أحد هذه النقاط، النقطة الاولى، أن المسيح واحد مع الله (الآب) في الهدف أو في الدعوة! أو في أي شيء آخر يختاره غير المسيحي ليحاول نفي ألوهية المسيح فيقول لك انه واحد مع الله في الهدف الدعوي مثل كل الأنبياء، فهنا لا ترد عليه رد مباشر، بل حاصره، كيف؟ بأنك تقول له " طالما أن هذا الأمر أمر نبوي يخص الانبياء وأن الفهم الصحيح لهذا النص أن المسيح والله واحد في الهدف، فأعطنا أي نبي قال نفس هذا اللفظ حرفياً" وبالطبع لا يوجد مثل هذا القول حرفياً لأي نبي آخر، ومن هنا لا يكون التفسير صحيحاً لأنه لم يأت عن أي نبي آخر، هذا بالطبع تجاوزاً عن أنه قد فسر تفسيراً مزاجياً لا قيمة له، ولكني هنا أنشيء فيكم كيفية النقد في الحوار، وكيفية رسم خطة للحوار قبل أن تبدأ أول رد فيه.

الطريق الخامس: قلب الطاولة
هذا الطريق فكري بحت، بحيث أن عقلية غير المسيحي قد تكونت في الحوار في هذا الموضوع خصيصاً (لاهوت المسيح) على أنه يأتي ليرفع الآب جداً أوصافاً وألقاباً وأفعالاً ثم يبدأ بالسؤال عن نفس هذه الـ"أوصاف" والـ"ألقاب" وال"أفعال" عن المسيح، ولكن هنا سنقلب هذه الطريقة للجهة العكسية، فعلى سبيل المثال سنقول له أن الكتاب يقول "فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا" وإسأله أنت "أين قيل عن "الآب" أنه يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت؟ وهل عدم وجود نص حرفي يقول هذا عن الآب يجعل أنه لا يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت؟ ومثلاً النص الذي يقول "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله" فقل له أنت، اعطني نص حرفي يقول "في البدء كان الآب" وهل هذا يعني أن الآب لم يكن في البدء؟، بالطبع هذا يبدو لأي مسيحي انه ساذج، لانه منطق حرفي فقط، ولكن علينا ان نتذكر أن هذا الأسلوب للحوار فقط وليس لفهم النصوص الكتابية بطريقة صحيحة، ففي هذه المحاضرة نحن نتعلم بعض طرق الحوار وهذا لا يعني أني أؤمن بكل ما قلت، بمعنى أني لا أؤمن بهذا الأسلوب الحرفي في فهم كتابي كمولكا، ولكن للحوار فقط، ولن اكثر من أمثلة هذه الطريقة ونتركها لكم، فانا اعطيكم الفكرة ومع الوقت سيتم إتقانها تماماً.

كيفية تكوين فكر نقدي لهذه الشبهات:
في البداية علينا دوام القراءة في كتابات الآباء، وخصوصا القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والبابا كيرلس السكندري والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفهم، فهذه الكتابات تعطينا فهما صحيحاً عن كيفية فهم النصوص الكتابية اللاهوتية لإرتباط هؤلاء الآباء زمنيا بكتابات الرسل وتعليمهم وأيضاً لأن أغلبهم يعرفون اليونانية وبالتالي ستكون المعاني واضحة جداً لديهم بحيث لا يمكن تفسير نص إلا بطريقة معينة لغوياً وهو الأمر الذي قد لا يتحقق مع لغة ضعيفة للغاية مثل اللغة العربية وأيضاً لأن هؤلاء الآباء أنفسهم في بعض كتابات لهم كانوا يردون فيها على بدع وهرطقات ويشرحون الإيمان الصحيح ولأسباب أخرى كثيرة يجب ان نداوم على قراءة كتابات الآباء (في المرحلة القادمة سنتعرف كيف نحصل على المصادر التي نقرأ فيها)، بعد هذا لاد على كل منا أن يكون لديه حصيلة تراكمية كبيرة في هذا الموضوع، فيجب على كلٍ مِنا أن يقرأ الردود على هذا النوع من الشبهات والأسئلة ويقرأ الردود على الردود ويقرأ الردود على الردود التي هى على الشبهات، ثم يبدأ في تلخيصها ومعرفة كيف يستخدم غير المسيحيين النصوص وما هى أفكارهم وما هى مشاكلهم معها، كل هذا سيعطي أي منا حصيلة تراكمية فكرية كبيرة، فيجب ألا نبدأ من الصفر بل نبدأ من حيث أنتهى الذين سبقونا لنصل إلى مستوى من النضج في هذا النوع من الشبهات تمكنا من الرد على الشبهة في اسرع وقت وبأقوى قوة وبدون جدال كبير، كان هذا كله خطوات عامة علينا إتباعها في هذا النوع من الشبهات وهذه الخطوات مهمة بسبب أن الشبهات او الأسئلة في هذا الموضوع تقريبا انتهت ولم يعد هناك جديد يُذْكر، بعد هذا، على أي منكم يجد ان أمامه شبهة لا يعرف كيف يرد عليها أن يرسلها لي على الخاص ونتحاور فيها، أو إن لم يقتنع أحدكم برد ما على شبهةٍ ما فعليه أيضا بمراسلتي، هذه هى الخطوات الأولى لتكوين العقلية النقدية في هذا النوع من الشبهات، وبعد هذا نبدأ في الخطوات العملية، في البداية على أي منا أن يذهب لقراءة تفسير كل نص يتكلم فيه غير المسيحي ليرى ما هو التفسير المسيحي لهذا النص، ثم بعد هذا عليه بتكوين فكرة شاملة للرد وأن يكون هذا بمساعدة الأفكار التي أخبرنا عنها في المحاضرة الخاصة بـ"القراءة النقدية للشبهة"، ثم فيما بعد سنعرف كيف ندخل إلى المراجع ونستخرج منها ما نريد وكيفية كتابة الرد.

معلومات جانبية:

 *· * نحن لا نُنشيء ألوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس، بمعنى أننا لم نبحث في الكتاب المقدس فإكتشفنا أن المسيح هو الله فقلنا ان المسيح هو الله بناء على إكتشافنا هذا، لا، هذا خطأ، التقليد المكتوب (الكتاب المقدس) كما سنعرف فيما بعد هو بنسبة كبيرة توثيق للتقليد المنقول شفاهةً ويوازيه، فنحن لم نخترع شيئاً بل ان التقليد (المنقول شفاهةً والمنقول كتابةً) الرسولي يعلن عن ذلك بوضوح شديد، كان يجب لفت الإنتباه لهذه الفكرة التي قد تغيب عن البعض، فنحن لا ندافع عن أفكارنا في لاهوت المسيح بل ندافع عن التقليد الرسولي الذي يقول بالفعل بلاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد.

 *·  *لا تقبل الفصل بين الأقانيم في أي حوار، بمعنى – كما سنرى – ستجد أن بعض من غير المسيحيين يقولون "لنبدأ في البحث عن إله العهد القديم وإله العهد الجديد ولنرى" ثم تراهم يضعون نصوصاً من العهد القديم تقول "أنا الله" ويكون المتحدث فيها هو "يهوه" أو عبارة "الرب هو الله" ثم يقولون أنه يوجد صريحاً أن الرب هو الله، ثم يذهبون إلى العهد الجديد ويأتون بـ"الله الآب" ويقولون أنه لا يوجد "الله الإبن" ولا يوجد "الله الروح القدس" وعليه يقولون أن "إله العهد القديم هو إله العهد الجديد هو يهوه وهو الآب"، هذا الكلام صحيحاً لكن لو تم إضافة لهذه الجملة أي تعبير يوحي بأن الآب فقط هو إله العهد القديم فتصبح الجملة خاطئة مثل "إله العهد القديم هو إله العهد الجديد هو يهوه وهو الآب فقط"، لماذا؟، أولاً: قلنا أن إطلاق لفظ الله على الآب فهو إطلاق أيضاً على الإبن والروح القدس لأن الإبن كائن في حضن الآب والروح القدس ينبثق منه (أي كائن فيه أيضاً) فكيف يقولون "فقط"؟، ثانياً: هناك تعابير كثيرة في العهد الجديد تقول عن الإبن انه أيضاً الله مثل "واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور " وأكثر، ثالثاً: من الذي قال أن إله العهد القديم هو الآب "فقط"؟، وهكذا فإن أي محاولة لفصل الأقانيم ثم البحث في ألوهيتها هى محاولة خاطئة من البداية لأن الأقانيم غير منفصلة فكيف يفصلها ثم يبدأ البحث عنها؟

 *· * كل قول يخالف التقليد المقدس فلا قيمة لها مهما كان صاحب هذا القول، حتى أنا نفسي لو وجدت نفسي قد قلت قولاً وثبت خطأه وفقا للتقليد فهو خاطيء وليس حجة على أي مسيحي.

 *· * في حوارك مع شخص أو عند ردك على شبهة من شخص فيجب أن تكون هاديء جداً لأن شبهاتهم تكون مركبة بطريقة خاطئة بحيث أنك لو أحسنت وضع يدك على المكان الصحيح لإنهارت كل الشبهة، فكما قلنا أن الشبهة يكون لها عمود فقري ولو أحسنت توجية الردود إله لن يصبح هناك شبهة، لهذا يجب ان تكون هاديء بالرغم من أن بعض الشبهات تدعونا للضحك أحياناً وأحيانا أخرى للغضب وأحيانا الشفقة.



سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
[/FONT][/FONT]*26-3-2012*

​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2012)

*على جميع الذين قرأوا المحاضرة أن يسجلوا الإسماء هنا :مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السادسة
وأيضاً للمناقشة..


*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مارس 2012)

الماحاضرة قيمة ومفيدة واسلوبها سهل وجميل الرب يباركك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## Maran (29 مارس 2012)

تم التسجيل .. ربنا يباركك يا مولكا على المحاضرات المفيده والرائعه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

* ممنوع على أي عضو سواء مسيحياً او غير مسيحيا الكتابة في هذا الموضوع لانه مخصص للمحاضرين فقط..*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل والقرائه
معلش علي التاخير بس مشغوايات ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

* ممنوع على أي عضو سواء مسيحياً او غير مسيحيا الكتابة في هذا الموضوع لانه مخصص للمحاضرين فقط..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

*المحاضرة السابعة:*​
*للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+*


*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة السابعة:  *​*[FONT=&quot]أقسام الشبهات والغرض منها*​*[FONT=&quot]02*​​

تحدثنا في المحاضرة السابقة عن نوع من أنواع الشبهات وكان هذا النوع هو "لاهوت المسيح" وأظن اني تكلمت بإستفاضة عنه، واليوم سنتكلم عن عدة أنواع أخرى من أشهر الشبهات، فدعونا نبدأ..

التناقضات، هذا النوع من الشبهات يلجأ إليه طارح السؤال أو الشبهة وهو يقول في نفسه أن لو كان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله لكان لا يوجد فيه أي تناقض لأن "كتاب الله" غير متناقض، فدعونا نتعرف على أساليب هذه الشبهات وكيفية الرد عليها.
بدايةً، ما هو التناقض؟ أو كيف يثبت أن هناك تناقضاً بين أمرين؟ التناقض هو أن نجد خلافين أو أكثر لا يمكن الجمع بينهما بأية صورة، ويثبت هذا التناقض عندما لا يوجد أي طريقة للجمع بينهم أو تفسير يوضح لماذا هذا الإختلاف الظاهري ويفسر الأمور جميعها بحيث تتناسب جميعها ويختفي هذا التعارض الظاهري، وفي هذه المحاضرة سأكتبها عن طريق بعض النقاط لزيادة التركيز فيما اريد إيصاله.

عوامل حل شبهات التناقض:
·        العامل التاريخي، الكتاب المقدس كتبه أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ولم يكتبه شخص واحد فقط ولم يكتب في يوم وليلة بل على مدار 1600 عام تقريباً والكتبة مختلفين في ثقافاتهم وعاداتهم ولغاتهم وطرقهم في الكتابة..إلخ، لذا فالعامل التاريخي في حل شبهات التناقض عامل هام جداً، فعلى سبيل المثال، لو سألني شخص في عام 2010 عن تعداد السكان في مصر كنت سأقول له 80 مليون تقريباً، لكن لو سألني شخص نفس السؤال الآن سأقول له قرابة الـ85 مليون نسمة، فإذا جاء شخص وسجل كلامي هذا بالرقمين المختلفين (80 و 85) ووضعهم في كتاب واحد وجاء شخص آخر بعد 10 سنوات (فقط!) وقرأ كلامي هذا ربما يسأل نفسه، كيف يتناقض مولكا في كلامه ويقول في مكان في كتابه ان عدد المصريين 80 ومرة أخرى في مكان آخر ان عددهم 85؟ أليس هذا تناقضاً؟ في الحقيقة ليس هو تناقضاً على الإطلاق كما يظهر لحضراتكم الآن، لان كل من الرقمين صحيح، فهذا الرقم في زمن معين وهو عام 2010 والآخر في 2012 فالرقم نفسه متغير وليس ثابت، كيف إستطعنا أن نحل هذه الشبهة؟ عن طريق إدراك معلومة ان هناك إختلاف يحدث زمنيا في تعداد السكان، هذا المثال يمكن أن نطبقه على أمور كثيرة أثناء الرد على الشبهات من هذه النوعية.
·        العامل اللغوي، يجب أن يعلم كل منا ان الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعربية، ولم يكتب باليونانية الحالية أو العبرية الحالية، قد كتب بالعبرية القديمة واليونانية القديمة، لذا فيجب البحث في هذه اللغات عن المعاني العربية (أو الإنجليزية) التي قد تتضمنها الكلمة اليونانية او العبرية داخلها، فقد تكون هناك كلمتان يونانيتان لهما ترجمة عربية واحدة، ولكن في اليونانية تعني معنيين مختلفين، أو معنيين لهما تدرج مختلف، أو زمن مختلف (أي ان هذه الكلمة تعني فعل الفعل بسرعة والأخرى تعني التهمل في فعله)..إلخ، لذا فالعامل اللغوي مهم جداً، والترجمات مهما كانت دقيقة فتظل مجرد "ترجمات" وليست باللغة الأصلية، لهذا يجب - مع الوقت - أن نتدرب على إستخدام المراجع اللغوية وكيفية إستخراج المعاني منها، فعلى سبيل المثال، كلمة "إبن" في الكتاب المقدس بلغاته الأصلية أحيانا يقصد بها الإبن الفعلي للشخص أي الذي أنجبه بنفسه، أو الإبن من النسل، أي مثلا، أنا إبن جدي فيقال مثلا، أن الجد ولد مولكا، على أساس أني من نفس النسل، وأحيانا أخرى يكون هذا المعنى ينطلي تحت الإبن الجسدي والإبن الشرعي، فعند اليهود إن تزوج رجل من إمرأة ولم ينجبا ومات الرجل يأخذ إمراته أخوة ليقيم له نسلاً ويسمى هذا النسل بإسم الأخ الذي مات على الرغم من انه ليس هو الذي انجبه، فان وجدنا شخصاً يسمى بإسم أب ما في مكان ما في الكتاب المقدس، ووجدنا نفس هذا الشخص ولكن منتسب لشخص آخر كأب له في مكان ىخر من الكتاب المقدس، فمن القصور أن نحسب هذا تناقضاً!
·        العامل الثقافي، يخطيء من يظن أن الكتاب المقدس كُتبَ في مجتمع واحد لهُ ثقافة واحدة، فالكتاب المقدس لم يكتب في مجتمع واحد ولا ثقافة واحدة ولم يكتب لشخص واحد بل لفئات متعددة وبالتالي يجب أن نعرف أن هناك تعبيرات قد نفهمها نحن اليوم بغير مفهومها الحقيقي في حينها، فعلى سبيل المثال لو قلت أنا لشخص مصري عبارة "هؤلاء يدفعون أموالاً من تحت التربيزة" فهو سيفهم المعنى الذي أقصده وهو"أن هؤلاء الذين نتكلم عنهم يدفعون أموالاً بشكل خفي وغير شرعي" لكن لو قلت هذه الجملة لشخص أمريكي مثلاً وقلت له تعبير " Under the table " سيفهم أني أقصد أن هناك تربيزة بالفعل وهناك أشخاص يضعون يدهم تحتها ويدفعون أموالاً لبعضهم البعض! فهل انا قصدت هذا الكلام؟ وقِس على ذلك الكثير والكثير، فعلى سبيل المثال نجد انه في العهد القديم كان يمكن ان يملك الإبن مع أبيه لفترة زمنية ثم يملك الإبن فقط، ومن هنا فهذه معلومات تاريخية يجب ان نعرفها وقد تكون غير موجودة الآن لذا فالعامل الثقافي مهم جداً
·        العامل الحرفي والعامل المجازي، وهذا عامل يطول فيه الكلام ويصعب حصر كل الذي ينبغي أن نقوله هنا، لأنه يعتمد في الأساس على كل نص منفرداً، ولكن كأمثلة سريعة، عندما نعرف أن سفر نشيد الأنشاد هو سفر "شعري" فلا ينبغي أن نأخذ الكلام الموجود فيه بشكل حرفي بالإضافة إلى أن الكلام نفسه يرفض أن يؤخذ بشكل حرفي، مثال آخر، تعبير مثل "جلس عن يمين الآب(أو الله)" فهل هذا يؤخذ بشكل حرفي؟ بالطبع لا، لماذا؟ لان الله ليس له يمين ويسار فاليميين دائما ما تشير إلى القوة والعظمة والمجد (مثلما يقول شخص لشخص، جعلت ذراعي اليميين!) فالمقصود هنا أن الإبن بعدما كان في حالة إخلاء المجد وظهوره في الضعف البشري قد عاد إلى كمال مجده كالآب تماماً، مثال آخر، تعبير مثل الذي ورد في هوشع 1: 2 "الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب" فهل هنا المقصود المعنى الحرفي؟ فهل الأرض تزني؟ وتزني مع من؟ مع المريخ؟ بالطبع هنا لا يمكن أخذ المعنى بالشكل الحرفي بل أن الرب نفسه يفسر هذا "الزنى" بانه "ترك الرب"، وهذا النص بالمناسبة هو محل شبهة من غير المسيحيين، حيث يقولون أن النص يقول "اول ما كلّم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى واولاد زنى لان الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب"فيقولون أن الرب يأمر هوشع بأن "يزني" مع إمرأة!! مع أن نفس النص وبعد هذه الكلمات بكلمات قليلة تدون تفسير معنى "الزنى"! وعجبي!
·        السياق، أحيانا تتشابه الألفاظ ولكن يكون السياق مختلف وبالتالي تكون الكلمات في المرة الأولى لها معنى أخر غير المعنى الذي لها في المرة الثانية، فتجد أن غير المسيحي يأتي إليك بطريقة "الإقتطاع" ويضع لك نصاً من هنا ونصا آخراً من هناك ويقول ان هذا النص يناقض هذا النص!، وهذا خطأ في طريقة عرض الشبهة وإن مرت على صاحب الشبهة فيجب ألا تمر عليكم إخوتي الأحباء، فالسياق يحكم الكلام ومعانيه، فيجب علينا أن نعود للسياق أولاً ثم نرى عن ماذا الكلام، وللأسف لا يحضرني الآن أيّة أمثلة، ولكن ربما نجدها في التطبيقات العملية.
·        التقسيم والإجمال، قد يكون الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن شيء في مكان ما بإجمال ونفس الشيء تكلم عنه في مكان آخر بإجمال، ففي الإجمال ربما يترك بعض التفاصيل لا يتكلم عنها ولكن في التفصيل يعود إليها ويذكرها، فعلى سبيل المثال يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 36 : 9، عن يهوياكين أنه ملك "ثلاثة أشهر وعشرة أيام" بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر الملوك الثاني 24: 8 أنه ملك ثلاثة أشهر! فمن الصحيح؟ بالطبع كلاهم الصحيح، فالاول يذكر الفترة تفصيلاً والثاني إجمالاً بدون حساب هذه الأيام، فمن الغريب ان ياتي شخص ويقول ان هذا تناقضاً!
·        نقطة البداية، وهذه النقطة تكون واضحة جدا في الأسفار التاريخيية في العهد القديم، حيث أن الكتبة المؤرخين لهذه الأحداث يستخدمون أحياناً نقاط لبدء العد مختلفة، وبالتالي سيختلف الرقم المعطى لنا، هذه واحدة، الأخرى ان بعضهم أحيانا يحسب الزمن من بداية جلوس شخص ما كملك وليس لتاريخ معين آخر قد يكون يختلف عن أسلوب تأرييخ كاتب آخر في الكتاب المقدس، فمن العجيب ان يعتبر هذا تناقضاً فضلا عن أن نرد عليه.
·        الترتيب الزمني، إن قلت لكم اليوم أني لم أكل مطلقاً، وبعد هذا الكلام بفترة زمنية، قلت لكم أني أكلت، فهنا سيتعرفون أني أكلت في هذه الفترة الزمنية، هذه الفترة الزمنية قد لا تكون واضحة في الكتاب المقدس في بعض الاحيان، ولكن هل عدم ذكرها يثبت عدم وجودها؟ بالطبع لا، فالكتاب لا يذكر كل شيء على الرفم من أن كل ما يقوله صحيح تماماً، لكن إن وجدنا مثلا في الكتاب أن الملك الفلاني لم يدخل مدينة كذا، وقرانا في مكان آخر انه دخل هذه المدينة، فهل هذا تناقض أم انه لم يكن قد دخل إلى هذا الزمن ولكن دخل هذا المكان بعد فترة معينة من الزمن، فيجب ان نعرف ان الكتاب أمامنا الآن دفعة واحدة نقرأ منه ما نشاء في أي وقت، لكن هذه الأسفار في أوقاتها لم تكتب في يوم وليلة بل كل كاتب يذكر ما الذي حدث في وقته هو.

ملاحظات:
·        أثناء حوارك مع غير المسيحي في هذا النوع من الشبهات، يجب ان تعرف لماذا أنت تتحاور أساساً؟ أنت تتحاور لشيء أساسي وهو إيضاح أن هذه النصوص لا تناقض بها عن طريق تقديم تفسير أو أكثر يجمع بين النصين، عند هذا الحد ينتهي دورك.
·        يمكن بعد هذا أن يسألك صاحب الشبهة أو المحاور ويقول لك، ما الدليل على هذا التفسير؟ (يقصد تفسيرك للنصوص) هنا يوجد ردود كثيرة، ومنها رد أحب أن أبداً به، وهو طريقة قلب الطاولة التي قلنا عليها في المحاضرة السابقة وهى كالآتي، هنا هو يسألك عن الدليل في تفسيرك، فتقلب عليه السؤال وتقول له، ما الدليل أنه يوجد تناقض هنا؟ وغالبا ما يكون رده عبارة عن "النصوص واضحة التناقض" أو ما شابه من كلام يعطي نفس المعنى، فهنا عليك بتضيق الحصار أكثر وأكثر حوارياً وتقول له "أنا أقرأ النصوص ولا اجد بها أي تناقض" فــ"ما الدليل أنه يوجد تناقض هنا؟"، ويجب أن نستعير شيء مما قلناه سابقاً وهو عدم التشتت والثبات على الكلام، فلا تخرج عن سؤالك على الإطلاق إلا لو وضع دليل تناقض (وهذا مستحيل لأن التناقض هو أمر فهمي بحت، فانا مثلا أستطيع التوفيق بين أي نصين عن طريق التفسير) لكن، الذي وجد هذا الـ"تناقض" لم يستطع الجمع بين الشيئين، فسريعا وعلى سبيل المثال، ياتي إلينا سؤال ساذجاً جداً يقول "هل المسيح هو الله أم إبن الله؟"!، فهو وبالطبع الجواب معروف وسهل وبسيط، هو إبن الله أقنومياً وهو الله جوهرياً (أي بالجوهر)، ولكن ليس هذا المطلوب الآن، المطلوب منكم ان تعرفوا السبب الأصلي الذي أنشأ هذا السؤال والسبب الحقيقي هنا هو أنه إعتقد أنه طالما المسيه هو "الله" فلا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أن يكون "إبن الله"! ومن هنا جاء الخطأ وبالتالي السؤال، لكن لان المسيحي يعرف هذه المعلومة جيداً فلم يأتي في ذهنه هذا السؤال، وهذا ما اريد إيضاحه، أن الأصل هو عدم التعارض، والغريب هو التعارض، لذا عندما يأتي إليك شخصاً ما بهذا النوع من الشبهات فتكون المشكلة الرئيسية لديه هى انه لم يستطع التوفيق بين النصين أو الفكرتين لذا فدورنا هو توضيح هذا التوفيق وأقصد هنا الشرح الذي يجمع بين النصين، ومن هنا فلا يوجد تناقض، لكن عندما يسأل عن الدليل لهذا التفسير، فهنا هو قد وصل له خطأ فهمه ويريد أن يغير مسار الحوار، فمثلا في المثال الذي قلناه سابقاً فعندما يترك تفسيرك الذي قلت له فيه "أن المسيح هو إبن الله أقنومياً وهو الله جوهرياً" ويسألك، وما الدليل أن المسيح هو الله!، فهنا هو يترك "حل" التناقض الوهمي ويلجأ لمناقشة "ألوهية المسيح" نفسها. ومن هنا فالجواب قد وصل إليه.
·        العهد القديم والجديد لم يكتبا منذ فترة قريبة، بل على الأقل 2000 عاماً والذين كتبوا هذه الأسفار كتبوها في عصورهم هم وليس عصورنا نحن، لذا فهم يكتبون تبعا لما يعرفوه ويفهمه أبناء عصرهم، لذا فيمكن عبر هذه الفترة أن نفقد بعض من كل المعلومات التي كان يعرفها كاتب السفر في زمنه وبالتالي يصبح امامنا معلومتان منفصلتان فقط عن حدث ما، مثل قصة موت يهوذا، هل هو مات مخنوقاً كما يقول القديس متَّى أم سقط وأنشق من الوسط فانسكبت احشاؤه كما يقول القديس لوقا، هنا لا يوجد ربط مباشر صريح بين النصين إلا في كلمة "سقط" فالذي يشنق نفسه يكون معلقاً على شجرة -مثلا- فإن "سقط" فيمكن أن ينشق من الوسط وتنسكب أحشاؤه خصوصاً إذا علمنا ان طبيعة هذه المنطقة تسمح بهذا فعلاً، فهنا إستطعنا الجمع بين النصين عن طريق النصين فقط على الرغم من ان كُتّاب هذه الأسفار يعرفون هذا لكونهم معاصرين لهذه الحدث، وفي نفس هذه القصة، قال القديس متى ان رؤساء الكهنة هم من إشتروا الحقل، ولكن يقول القديس لوقا أن يهوذا هو من إقتنى هذا الحقل، فمن هنا الذي إشترى؟ هل يهوذا أم رؤساء الكهنة؟ الحقيقة أن الذي إشترى هم رؤساء الكهنة باموال يهوذا، فنسب هذا الشراء ليهوذا لأنها أمواله، وهذا يوضحه النص "فاخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها في الخزانة لانها ثمن دم" فهنا نجد ان على الرغم من أن يهوذا أعاد لهم الاموال والقاها في وجوههم إلا أنهم لم يعتبروها أموالهم لانها ثمن دم وبالتالي فهى ليست لهم بل لصاحبها "يهوذا" ولهذا فقيل ان يهوذا هم من إشترى لانها أمواله سواء ردها او لم يردها، فهنا الكتاب يكمل بعضه بعضاً، ونحن نضع الربط (أي التفسير الذي يجمع بين كلاهما) الذي ربما يكون قد فُقِدَ عبر الزمن.
·        قد يكون هناك أكثر من تفسير أو رد لشبهة تناقض وهمية ما، كل هذه الإحتمالات بها ما هو قوي وبها ما هو ضعيف نسبياً، كل هذه التفاسير تدحض هذه الشبهة، وهذا هو هدفنا، فليس هدفنا التفسير لأجل التفسير بل هدفنا إيجاد التفاسير التي تبين أنه لا تناقض على الإطلاق، يمكن هنا أن يسألك غير المسيحي ويقول لك، لو كان تفسيرك صحيح لكان لا يوجد إلا هذا التفسير، أو يمكن أن يقول لك ايضا، الـ"عالم" فلان يقول برأي أخر غير رأيك، أو تفسير آخر، هنا ترد عليه وتقول له مبتسماً "هذا لضعف شبهتك الواهية"، لأنها لو كانت قوية لما إستطاع احد التفسير مرة واحدة فضلا عن مرات كثيرة بأشكال عديدة، فكل تفسير من هذه التفاسير تبين لك انه لا تناقض وقل له أيضاً "إختر أي من هذه التفاسير ما يحلوا لك ورد به على شبهتك الواهية".
·        لا يشترط أن يقول النص كل ما نريده نحن اليوم بشأن إيضاح الأحداث، فالكتاب المقدس لم يكتب لكي يعلمنا بأمور تاريخية وليس هو بكتاب تاريخ على الرغم من دقة المعلومات التاريخية الواردة فيه، لذا فالعامل التفسيري مهم للغاية، يبجب التنبه إلى أنه في الأمور اللاهوتية فيجب أن الذي يرد على شبهة ما في هذا المجال ألا يكتفي فقط بأنه يعرف الرد على هذا النوع من الشبهات، ولكن يجب أيضاً ألا يخالف التقليد كما قلنا مرارا وتكراراً، فيمكن وضع تفسير بين نصين ولكن لا يكون هذا التفسيرصحيحاً ويتعارض مع التقليد، فهذا مرفوض.

خطوات الرد على التناقضات المزعومة:

·        في البداية – وهو أمر مضحك – يجب أن يكون طارح الشبهة يعرف أين هو التناقض أساساً!، فهناك من لا يعرفون أصلا في أي شيء يوجد تناقض! وهنا أطلب من طارح الشبهة ان يشرح فهمه لهذه النصوص بحيث يحقق هذا الشرح تعارضاً (تناقضاً) في النصوص.
·        بعد هذا إسأله سؤالاً وقل له "هل هذا يعني أنك لا تجد أي طريقة للجمع بين النصين وأننا لو وجدنا تفسيراً يجمع بين النصين أكون قد رددت على الشبهة؟" فإن قال لك "نعم" فضع تفسيرك ( الذي سنعرف من أين تحصل عليه فيما بعد) الذي يجمع بين النصين وبهذا لا يوجد تناقض حتى لو تعددت التفاسير بل حتى لو إختلفت، وإن قال لك "لا" فقل له "فمتى تنتهي الشبهة إذن؟، إذن ضع لي ما يثبت أن هناك تناقضاً" وهنا لن يجيب على طلبك الثاني بل سيرد على الأول فقط، ورده هنا يمكن ان يختلف من شخص لآخرومع الوقت سنعرف كيف نرد على كل نوع، وبالطبع لو كان ممن يقولون "لا" فهذا يعني انه لا يريد أن يفهم ولا يبحث عن الحق.
·        الذهاب إلى الكتب المخصصة بالرد على الشبهات، حيث تقوم أغلب هذه الكتب بعمل فهرس لآيات الكتاب المقدس بعهديه وتقوم بوضع كل الشبهات على كل آية فيه ثم تقوم بالرد عليها بشكل مفهرس، وبالتالي يسهل الوصول إلى أي رد على أي شبهة (سنعرف ما هى الكتب ونعرف كيف نستخدمها في آخر قسم من هذه الدورة) فهذه الكتب تعطينا تفسيرات سريعة وملخصة قام بها علماء وأشخاص قبلنا لنتعرف على ما وصلوا إليه، بعد هذا النوع من الكتب إن كنتا في إحتياج (وبعضنا يريد التوسع في الدراسة سواء كان في إحتياج أو لا) للتوسع فيجب أن نذهب لكتب التفاسير سواء العربية أو غير العربية لنتعرف على عدد أكبر من التفاسير والآراء.
·        يمكن بعد كل هذا ألا يقتنع الشخص مِنّا بهذه التفسيرات ولكنه يقتنع بتفسير شخصي له، فعلى الرحب والسعة ولكن عليه دراسته مع نفسه ليعرف هل هو قوي أم ضعيف وماذا سيكون الرد عليه في حالة ان هناك رد ليعرف كيف يصيغ رده في أسلوب محكم وكلمات دقيقة.
·        سؤال ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال ليتم النقاش حول هذا الرد ومن ثم يكون قوي.
سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
5-4-2012​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السابعة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أبريل 2012)

*المحاضرة الثامنة:*​
*للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*
* +------------------------------+
*
*[FONT=AF_Najed]دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​​ *[FONT=AF_Najed]منتدى الكنيسة العربية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المحاضرة الثامنة:  *​*[FONT=&quot]أقسام الشبهات والغرض منها*​*[FONT=&quot]03*​​

في المحاضرتين السابقتين تحدثنا عن نوعين من أنواع الشبهات الأساسية التي سنواجهها فيما بعد، واليوم سنستكمل مع الأنواع الرئيسية الأخرى، وسوف أتكلم عنها في إيجاز شديد لأن هذه ستكون المحاضرة الأخيرة في الجزء النظري حيث سنبدأ مباشرة الجزء العملي، فصلوا لأجلنا..

الأخطاءالعلميةوالتاريخية، هذا النوع من الاخطاء يحتاج وقت كبير ولكنه لا يحتاج إلى جهد يذكر، ويحتاج إلى بعض من التخصصية، ولكن بشكل عام، معظم الشبهات المتعلقة بالأخطاء العلمية، إمَّا تكون خطأ من طارح الشبهة نفسه في فهم النصوص، فيتخيل أن النص يقول شيء ويقول ان هذا الشيء (الذي فهمه هو) خاطيء علمياً، في حين أن يكون النص لا يتحدث أصلا عن معلومة علمية بل عن حالة وصفية لأمر ما أو من وجهة نظر ما فلا يكون هناك خطأ علمي من الاساس لأنه لا توجد معلومة علمية من الأساس، أو أن يكون النص يتحدث عن أمر رمزي فيأخذه صاحب الشبهة ويحوله إلى حقيقة علميه ويبدأ في نقده!، وأما الفرع الثالث هنا فهو إحتمالية أن يكون خطأ الشبهة ناتج عن عدم الترجمة الدقيقة أو عدم فهم المعنى الدقيق للنص أو للكلمة، فيفهم منه شيء لم يقله النص في حقيقته، فيبدأ في كيل الإتهامات للنص، وكل هذه الأخطاء يتم تصحيحها عن طريق تحديد نوع الخطأ الذي وقع فيه صاحب الشبهة، ثم البحث عن الردود السابقة على نفس هذه الشبهة ودراستها بحيث يتم التأكد أن هذا الرد يدحض هذه الشبهة فعلاً، وبين هذه الخطوة وتلك يجب الرجوع إلى المراجع اللغوية للتيقن من المعاني الموجودة في اللفظ الأصلي، فاللفظ قد يكون يحمل معنى آخر غير المعنى الظاهر في الترجمة، وأخيرها هنا، من الأفضل أن يكون الشخص متخصص في نوع علم الشبهة، فمثلا لو كانت الشبهة تتعلق بشق علمي طبي، فمن الأفضل أن يكون صاحب الرد طبيب، أو على الأقل يتم الإستعانة بطبيب لتوضيح ما قد يخفى على الشخص العادي، وأما عن شبهات الاخطاء التاريخيّة فهى قليلة جداً وأيضا لابد من إتباع التنبيهات السابقة.


القانونية، نقصد هنا بكلمة القانونية أي الأسفار التي لها الصفة السلطوية على المؤمنين في الكنيسة فهى على سبيل المثال في العهد الجديد 27 سفراً، وهذا النوع من الشبهات يعتمد غالبا على أن الكنيسة كانت مدققة اكثر فأخذت بعض الوقت الذي يستغله المشتبهون في القول أن الكنيسة "إختارت" الأسفار بدون ضوابط او معايير، وبعض النسبة الباقية من هذه الشبهات يعتمد في أن الكنيسة كانت في هذا الوقت مضطهدة إضطهاد كبير فلم يكن من السهل الإجتماع بالإضافة إلى صعوبة المواصلات في هذه الفترة، وأغلب هذه الشبهات يكون الغرض منه ليس التشكيك في الكتاب المقدس بصورة مباشرة بل يكون الهدف الرئيسي منه التشكيك في سلطة الكنيسة ونظامها ودقتها، ولكبر شرح هذه الشبهات والرد عليها فسوف نؤجلها للمستوى الثاني لبيانها بشكل أكبر.

النقدالنصي، النقد النصي هو علم وفن إسترجاع النص الأصلي أو أقرب صورة للنص الأصلي لأي عمل أدبي لا يوجد بين أيدينا اليوم مخطوطاته الأصلية عبر آليات وقوانين ومعارف، هذا النوع من أكثر الشبهات إثارة في الآونة الأخيرة، حتى أني أعتقد أنه قد طغى على شبهات "لاهوت المسيح"، وبرغم كثر العدد إلا أنها شبهات تصل في سخفها إلى مستوى أني أحيانا أبحث عنها لأضحك على الذين كتبوها في سذاجتهم، حتى معلميهم سُذَج أيضاً، ولأن هذا النوع قد يطول شرحه فسأجعله مع شبهات القانونية في المستوى الثاني، وعلى أي منكم عندما يحصل على أي شبهة في القانونية أو النقد النصي أن يعطيها لي ونتحاور فيها عبر الرسائل الخاصة إلى أن نصل للمستوى الثاني ونبدأ في الشرح بإستفاضة، ولكن لشرح نوع هذه الشبهات كما يطرحها غالبيتهم، فإنهم يأتون بنص من ترجمة معينة ونفس النص من ترجمة أخرى ويقولون لك: هذه الآية محرفة لانها غير موجودة -مثلا- في الترجمة الأخرى، او يقولون لك ان الآية محرفة لأنها لا توجد في المخطوطة الفلانية، وبهذا يكون الكتاب المقدس محرف لديهم! وعلى الرغم من أن هذا العلم كبير نسبياً وهناك كتب من أساتذة أفاضل كتبوا فيه وهناك أبحاثاً منهم للرد على شبهات محددة، إلا أننا سوف نؤجل شرحه للمستوى الثاني، فالعهد الجديد هو الكتاب الوحيد عالميا الذي يحتل مكانة لا يمكن لأي كتاب آخر في العالم القديم أن يقترب من التفكير في الوصول إليها، فلدينا ما قارب الـ25 ألف مخطوطة، هذا مع قرابة المليون اقتباس من الكتب التي مازالت موجودة من كتب الآباء ناهيك عن المفقودة إلى الآن، ناهيك على إنتشار العهد الجديد والبشارة في أغلب بقاع العالم بسرعة رهيبة مما أدى إلى كثرة عدد المخطوطات للكتب المقدسة باللغات المختلفة اللازمة لكل هذه الأماكن ذات اللغات المختلفة، هذا مع تأكيد علم النقد النصي على دقة نص العهد الجديد، وهذا ما لا يحلم به أي كتاب آخر من العصور القديمة، بل ولا يمكنه أن يفكر في هذا الحلم، فهذه المكانة الفريدة هى للكتاب الفريد ألا وهو "الكتاب المقدس".

آباء، ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة شبهات تتعلق بالآباء، مثل شبهات تقول بأن الأب الفلاني لم يعرف ألوهية المسيح أو لم يعرف الثالوث أو لم يعلم شيئاً عن الفداء، هذا بالطبع بالإضافة إلى بعض الشبهات التي تقول أن الأب الفلاني كان لا يؤمن بقانونية السفر الفلاني، أو يؤمن بقانونية سفر ليس بين الـ27 للعهد الجديد أو نظيرهم للعهد القديم، وأخيراً ظرهت شبهات تقول بأن الأب الفلاني كان يهين المرأة!، كل هذه الشبهات تتطلب دراسة أطول في الوقت لأنه يجب مراجعة كل ما وصل إلينا مما قاله هذا الأب ومراجعة سياق كلامه ومراجعة تكراره لنفس الكلام وأشياء أخرى تختلف بإختلاف نوع الشبهة الآبائية.

إقتباسات، هناك نوع من الشبهات يكون عبارة عن أن يسألك شخص عن إقتباس في العهد الجديد يكون مكانه أصلا في العهد القديم أو نبوة يستشهد بها كاتب في العهد الجديد ولا يجدها صاحب الشبهة في العهد القديم فيسألك، أين نجد هذه النبوة؟، هذا النوع من الشبهات قليل ولكنه يحتاج إلى دراسة متأنية وواسعة قليلاً، فينبغي دائما أن نتذكر أن الذي كتب في العهد الجديد لم يكتب في 2012 بل من آلاف السنين وبالتالي فكانت ثقافه عصره وطريقة الإقتباس مختلفة عن الآن وتقسيم العهد القديم مختلف عن الآن، والطريقة التي يتعامل بها اليهود مع العهد القديم مختلفة أيضاً عن الآن، وبالتالي يكون من الخطأ أن نحكم الآن على الإقتباس بأنه موجود أو غير موجود بطريقة الآن، هذه واحدة، النقطة الأخرى أن هذه الإقتباسات غالباً ما يتدخل فيها عامل اللغة، فهل الإقتباس مأخوذ من الترجمة السبعينية أم من العهد القديم بلغته الأصلية العبرية؟ وما هى قيمة السبعينية في ذلك الوقت؟ هذه ثانية، وأما ثالثاً، فهو نوع الإقتباس نفسه أو النبوة نفسها، فأحياناً يكون الإقتباس أو النبوة مركباً بمعنى أنه يكون ليس إقتباسا واحدا او نبوة واحدة من العهد القديم، بل أكثر من إقتباس أو نبوة تم دمجهم معاً، وبالتالي فطارح الشبهة يمكن أن يستغل هذه النقطة ليسألك عن "المقتبس" بكامله أن يجده كله في مكان واحد في العهد القديم، فلابد على الذي يريد على الشبهة أن يكون على علم بنوع هذه الإقتباسات من العهد القديم، ويمكن أن يكون الكاتب في العهد الجديد قد نسب الإقتباس المركب من أكثر من شخص في العهد القديم إلى شخص واحد فقط في العهد القديم، وهذا فرع أخر، وغالباً ما يخص التقسيم في العهد القديم ووضع هذا السفر في العهد القديم ونبواته وعددها ووضوحها، كل هذا يمكن أن نقابله في هذا النوع من الشبهات.

الألفاظ الخادشة للحياء!، لأن هذا المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه نحن المسيحيون مشحون تماماً بالثقافات الجنسية والشكليات التي لا تغني والذهن النجس، والعورات، فصار هذا المجتمع متخصص في الجزء الأسفل فقط من الإنسان، حتى طغى هذا الجزء الأسفل على العقل فصار العقل مع مرور الوقت "أسفل" و "أسفل" وبالتالي كان لابد أن نجد صدى لهذا الإنحطاط الأخلاقي والفكري على الشبهات، فتجد شبهات معينة تتكلم في الألفاظ القبيحة -بحسب رأيهم- في نشيد الأنشاد، وفي سفر حزقيال وخصوصاً الأصحاح 23 وفي أماكن متفرقة أخرى، والشيء الغريب أنك كلما ترد على هذه التفاهات التي لا ترتقي لمستوى الشبهات يكررونها وكأنهم لا يسمعون، وهناك نوع آخر من هذه الإتهامات وهو كوميدي نوعا ما، فتجدهم مثلا يأخذون سِباباً من شخص لشخص آخر ، وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس سبابهم عليهم ولم يؤيدهم فيأتي لك هذا المشتبة ليقول لك "الكتاب المقدس به ألفاظ بذيئه"!!، وكأن الكتاب المقدس هو الذي يذكرها من نفسه وليس يؤرخ لما فعله هذا وذاك!، بل وربما يأخذ هذا المشتبة هذه الكلمات ويوجهها لك ويسبك بها ويقول لك ان الكتاب المقدس هو الذي قال هذا!!! فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل هذا، إنما هو "نقل" ما قالوه هؤلاء.

قواعد عامة أخيرة:
  [FONT=&quot]1.​​على طارح الشبهة أن يثبتها، بمعنى أن أحيانا تكون الشبهة تقوم على رأي شخص (كان من كان) أو على إفتراض، أو على "عدم وجود دليل" فيجب على طارح الشبهة بذل قصارى جهده في إثبات شبهته أصلا قبل أن نرد عليها، ويجب على الذي سيرد على الشبهة ألا يضيع وقته في الرد على "إفتراضات"، ويجب أن يطلب من طارح السؤال أو الشبهة أن يثبت كلامه أصلاً.
  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT]الطريق الأول للرد لا يبدأ من الرد، بل من نقد الإثبات نفسه للشبهة نفسها، فقد يكون إثبات الشبهة واهٍ جداً بل ومضحك للغاية، أو قد يكون ركيك عن طريق إستنباط صاحب الشبهة شيئاً من مكان قد لا يعني هذا المعنى الذي فهمه، فيجب أولا نقد فهمه للنصوص ثم في النهاية البدء في الرد.
  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT]لا تتسرع في الرد على شبهة، وحاول ان تدقق في كلامك، فالذي يكون "غالبا" قل عليه "غالبا" ولا تقل عليه "كل" والذي يكون بعضا لا تقل عنه إلا "بعضا"، وبشكل عام لا تعمم أمرا ما.
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT]كل الشبهات ضعيفة، ولكن تعتمد الشبهة على فكر، فكر يخلقها وفكر يدفنها، فإن أردت إنهاء شبهة فعليك أن تسد كل الثغرات وكل الأسئلة وكل الإحتمالات وبهذا تكون انهيت على الشبهة.
  [FONT=&quot]5.    [/FONT]عندما تكون تتناقش في شبهة فلا تلتفت لشبهة أخرى حتى ولو كانت هذه الأخرى لها علاقة بالأولى، فعلى سبيل المثال، لو كنت تتناقش في ألوهية المسيح، وأستشهدت بنص في رسائل القديس بولس الرسول للشهادة للألوهية، فأحيانا تجد طارح الشبهة أو المحاور بشكل عام يقول لك أنا لا اقبل كلام بولس لأنه ليس من تلاميذ المسيح! او مثلا لأن بولس "كذاب" (حاشا)، أو بسبب أن هذه الرسالة العالم الفلاني يقول أن بولس لم يكتبها، فهنا في أي حالة ستخرج عن الموضوع الأساسي وهو "ألوهية المسيح" وهذا ما يريده هو وبالتالي فلا تسمح به أنت، وأقول لكم، بل حتى ولو كان هذا التشتيت سهلا أن يتم الرد عليه، فلا ترد عليه ولا تلتفت له لأن كل تشتيت سيضع فيه تشتيت وبالتالي لن تخرج بنتيجة في أي من هذه المواضيع.


سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*
26-04-2012​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أبريل 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثامنة*


----------



## fabiano (8 يوليو 2013)

تم التحميل


----------



## fabiano (8 يوليو 2013)

هما 8 دروس بس ؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يناير 2018)

ممكن لينكات جديدة للتحميل


----------

